# List the Games installed on your system ATM!



## Black Panther (Oct 25, 2009)

Curious so that we share what's most popular here right now!

Just leave out Windows OS games like Minesweeper and Solitaire etc...

If like me you got more than one 'main' rig... feel free to post those on it as well!

Preferably make a wikipedia linky so one can get an easy overview of the game 

Here's my list in alphabetical order, on my current main rig which is laptop "Guenhwyvar" in system specs:

1) Anno 1404
2) Assassin's Creed
3) Cryostasis
4) Egyptoball
5) Fallout 3 + All available expansion packs
6) Far Cry 2
7) Ice Age 3 Dawn of the Dinosaurs
8) Monopoly by Parker Brothers
9) Oblivion + All available expansion packs
10) Pearl Diversion (for daughter)
11) Prototype
12) Rainbow Web 2 (for daughter)
13) Spore
14) The Sims 3
15) The Settlers Rise of an Empire

On my desktop I've got all the above plus...

16) Crysis
17) Call of Duty 4
18) Left 4 Dead
19) Crysis Warhead
20) GTA IV
21) Resident Evil 5
22) Dragon Age Origins
23) World of Goo
24) Stalker Call of Pripyat
25) Dirt 2
26) Avatar

* whew * I never imagined I had so many games!!


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2009)

Machinarium
America's Army 3
Tropico 3
TF2
COD4MW
Borderlands
Killing Floor
Peggle Deluxe
World of Goo


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ive got a bunch:

Left 4 Dead
Team Fortress 2
Portal
Gear of War
F.E.A.R.
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
Company of heroes:Tales of Valor
Prototype
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto IV
Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2:Episode One
Half-Life 2:Episode Two
Half-Life 2:Lost Coast
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty 2
Counter-Strike: Source
Counter-Strike(1.6)
Doom 2
Doom 3
Bioshock
Hitman Blood Money
Deus Ex
Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2142
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky
Quake 3 Arena
Quake 3 Team Arena
Quake 4
Unreal Tournament 3
Killing Floor
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory

Its all i use my computer for, the internet and tons of gaming.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 25, 2009)

Things on my rig at this time:

1) Empire: Total War.
2) Mass Effect + Bring Down The Sky.
3) Crysis.
4) Crysis Warhead.
5) GTA IV.

Not much time for games lately, so I don't really play those, but they are installed.

Mostly playing Valkyria Chronicles on my PS3.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 25, 2009)

Left4Dead
GTA4
Sacred2
Anno1404
GrandBilliard
ResidentEvil5
Dead Space
FarCry2
Grid
Fuel
Merceneries2
Street fighter4


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2009)

Battlefield 2
Battlefield Heroes
Eternal Silence
Mass Effect
Half Life 2, Episode 1, 2, Lost Coast
Portal
Team Fortress
Space Rangers 2
Supreme Commander
Supreme Commander Fallen Alliance
Company of Heroes Gold Edition
Cortex Command
Call of Duty 2
Galactic Civilizations 2
Sins of a Solar Empire
Dawn of War Gold Edition

Must...have...MORE....GAMES!!!


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 25, 2009)

Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty: World at War
Counter Strike: Source
Team Fortress 2
Half Life
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 Episode 1
Half Life 2 Episode 2
Half Life 2 Loast Coast
Half Life 2 Deathmatch
Day of Defeat: Source
Audiosurf 
Killing Floor
Portal
Left 4 Dead
World of Warcraft 
Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl
I think that's all for now....


----------



## Kreij (Oct 25, 2009)

*FPS*
Doom3
Painkiller
Painkiller Overdose
FEAR
Stalker : Shadow of Chernobyl
All the games in The Orange Box

*RPG*
Fallout3
The Witcher - Enhanced Edition
Oblivion - All expansions
Sacred 2

*RTS*
Sins of a Solar Empire + First Expansion
Supreme Commander
Defense Grid : The Awakening
Demigod

*Sim*
Evochron Legends


----------



## douglatins (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol i see many of you bought all the HL2 in that steam special, well i guess, since i did.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 25, 2009)

I have some not installed..like other NFS.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got a ton more games than I listed, but they won't all fit on my hard drive.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 25, 2009)

I only have two loaded up and they are

Joint Operations - Typhoon Rising
COD4MW


----------



## Kreij (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm glad BP's post said "installed games" and not "owned games".
I'd be typing for flippin' week.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 25, 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow Of Chernobyl*
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky
Supreme Commander
*Supreme Commander - Forged Alliance*
*Diablo II*
Zuma Deluxe & Revenge


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 25, 2009)

Here mine:


----------



## MadClown (Oct 25, 2009)

I got like almost 200 installed, couldn't possibly list them all.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 25, 2009)

MadClown said:


> I got like almost 200 installed, couldn't possibly list them all.



Lol thats like a cars worth of games, i dont own that much games at all


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh god, so lazy oh well.

Counter Strike
Counter Strike Source
Counter Stirke COndition Zero
Half Life 
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 EP 1
Half Life 2 EP 2
Stalker Clear Sky
Stalker Call of Pripyat
Audio Surf
Darkest of Days
Crysis Warhead
Doom 3
Call of Duty 4
Heros of Newerth 
Wolverine
Penumbra Overture
Penumbra Black Plague 
Penumbra Requiem 
Bioshock
World of Goo
Operation Flashpoint
Call of Chetulu
Risen
Team Fortress
Team Fortress 2
L4D
Fear 2
Unreal Tournament 3
Half Life 2 DeathMatch
Hidden Source
Zombie Master
Venetica
I fluid 
Killing Floor
Gravetron 2
Eufloria
Mass Effect
Eets
Oblivion

Soon to have L4D 2, Star Wars Force Unleashed and Boarderlands.


----------



## Shadowdust (Oct 25, 2009)

Jade Empire
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic I & II
Mass Effect
The Witcher: Enhanced Edition
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Game of the Year
Prince of Persia
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Assassin's Creed
Street Fighter IV
Guild Wars: Game of the Year
Fable: The Lost Chapters
The Last Remnant

Coming Soon...
Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok,

Steam:

Audiosurf
Bioshock
Company of Heroes
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
Counter Strike : Source
Day of Defeat : Source
Eets
Fallout 3
Gravitron 2
Half-Life: Source
Half-Life Deathmatch: Source
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2 - Episode 1
Half-Life 2 - Episode 2
Half-Life 2 : Deathmatch
I-Fluid
Killing Floor
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2 : Demo
Lost Planet : Extreme Conditions 
Multiwinia
Peggle Extreme
Portal
Synergy
Team Fortress 2
Trials 2
Unreal Gold
Unreal II
Unreal Tournament
Unreal 2004
Unreal Tournament 3

Other:

Stalker : Shadow of Chernobyl
Stalker : Clear Sky
James Bond : Nightfire
Test Drive : Unlimited
The Sims
The Sims : Living it up
The Sims : House Party
The Sims : Hot Date
The Sims : House Party
The Sims : On Holiday
The Sims : Unleashed
World Of Goo
Championship Manager 2010
Trackmania Nations Forever
Quake 3
Transformers

Getting:

Stalker : Call of Pripyat
Call of Duty 4
Left 4 Dead 2
Crysis


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 25, 2009)

in the p4

Open Sonic 0.1.2
WIII - Frozen Throne (only for DOTA)
Apprentice
Morrowind
QIII Arena
NFS Most Wanted
FlatOut 2
FarCry w/The Delta Sector

On the Core 2 dont remember.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 25, 2009)

Only the two games i compete in ATM which is
L4D
COD4


----------



## javaking (Oct 25, 2009)

CRYSIS
CRYSIS WARHEAD
RAINBOW SIX VEGAS 2
GEARS of WAR
CoD4 MODREN WARFARE
MADDEN 08
FARCRY2
HALF-LIFE 2
CRYSIS WARS


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2009)

I formatted not long ago so the list is rather short:

1) 18 Wheels of Steel: Extreme Trucker
2) Bridge Building Game
3) Battlestations: Pacific
4) Tropico 3
5) LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga
6) Bully: Scholarship Edition
7) Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Bioshock
World in Conflict
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (with all official mods)
Dead Space
Medal of Honor: Airborne
Medieval II: Total War (plus Kingdoms expansion)
Far Cry 2
Heroes of Might and Magic V: Tribes of the East
Assassin's Creed
Fallout 3 (with Operation: Anchorage and Broken Steel)
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.
The Last Remnant
Age of Empires III
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: World at War
FIFA 09
Command & Conquer Red alert 3
Sins of a Solar Empire
Neverwinter Nights 2 (with Mask of the Betrayer and Storm of Zehir)
Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box
Battlefield 2142
Race Driver GRID
Devil May Cry 4
Europa Universalis III
Need for Speed Carbon
Left 4 Dead
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl
Stepmania 3.9
Football Manager 2009
Trine
TimeShift
Planet Calypso
Guilty Gear XX Reload - The Midnight Carnival
Sims 3
Braid
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's mine:







Kidding, I've got GTA4, Prototype, and Cryotosis atm.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 26, 2009)

Every PC game ever....

Really though it would take me 20 minutes to write them all down.

2TB HD's FTW.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 26, 2009)

Half Life 2 Ep 2
Portal
CoD4 Modern Warfare
Halo
Call of Juarez Bound in Blood
GRID
Ghostbusters
Machinarium(Daughter and I both play this)
World of Goo(daughter, girlfriend, and I)
Zoo Tycoon 2 Deluxe(daughters)


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 26, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Half Life 2 Ep 2
> Portal
> CoD4 Modern Warfare
> Halo
> ...



 Sure it its...


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 26, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Sure it its...



How'd you know:shadedshu


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 26, 2009)

Cause I play it too


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 26, 2009)

None! I just installed Windows 7 Ultimate OEM ^_^


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 26, 2009)

Just built a new rig so list is short plus I don't like having to many games, it makes to hard to choose what game you wanna play, well thats how I get anyways.

INSTALLED

-Counter Strike Source
-Crysis
-Crysis Warhead
-Empire Total War

SOON TO HAVE

-Dragon Age Origins
-Mass Effect
-Resident Evil 5
-Modern Warfare 2 (thats right I still want this game)
-Maybe Fallout 3 seems interesting
-Hurry Up STARCRAFT II lol

thats it for now, I do have other games but they are not installed so not gonna bother mentioning them, later!!!


----------



## Benno (Oct 26, 2009)

Not many because I'm not that much of a gamer but...

Sacred 2
Oblivion
Spellforce 1+2 (and all expansion packs)
Sims 3
Trackmania Nations Forever
And umm... I may also have Zoo Tycoon installed


----------



## Frick (Oct 26, 2009)

Pretty much it, plus WoW, Arcanum, EU3, Mirror's Edge, ZangbandTK and Titan Quest.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2009)

Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty world at war
Killing Floor
Counter Strike Source
NFS shift
prototype
Guild Wars
PES2010


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 26, 2009)

Age of Empires 3
Assassins Creed
Baldurs Gate 2 shadows of Amn + expansion
Brothers in Arms Hells Highway
Call of Jaurez 2
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Deadspace
Devil May Cry 4
Drakensaang
Dynasty Warriors 4 hyper
Dynasty Warriors 6
Empire Total War
Fable TLC
FEAR
Fallout3
Kings Bounty The legend
MassEffect
Madden NFL 2008
Mount + Blade
Medieval 2 total war + expansions
NeverWinter Nights 2+ expansions
Prototype
Resident Evil 5
Romance of The Three Kingdoms 11
Rome Total war + expansions
Sacred2
Shogun Total War
Obilvion + expansions
The Last Remnant
The Witcher Enhanced Edition
Tomb Raider Underworld


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 26, 2009)

Having a 160gb kinda sucks XD

World of Warcraft WOTLK
Dungeons & Dragons Unlimited Online
Pro Evolution Soccer 2010
Resident Evil 5

And...that's it....yeah...i had more...but i found myself having them installed just for the heck of it so...off they go.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 26, 2009)

hi i want to join the club so here is my list only good games

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow Of Chernobyl
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky
LockOn Flaming Cliffs (installed but cant start on Win7)
DCS Black Shark

Soon Stalker CoP cant wait


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 26, 2009)

QuakeLive
Aion
Counter-Strike Source (never play it)
Half-Life 2  (never play it)
Left 4 Dead
Team Fortress 2
Unreal Tournament 3  (never play it)
Borderlands (installing it today  )

Thats about it.


----------



## chris89 (Oct 27, 2009)

For me.

FPS:

GTA IV
Killing Floor (Steam)
Counter Strike Source (Steam)
Call Of Duty: World At War (Steam)
Half Life 2 + Epi 1,2 DM (Steam)
L4D (Steam)
TF2 (Steam)
Unreal Tournament 3 (Steam)

Other:
Portal (Steam)
Garrys Mod (Steam

Simulation:
IL 2 Sturmovik Patched to 4.08M with AAA Unified Installer 1.2 for Mods
Rail Works with Commercial Boxed Addons - Just Trains Voyager, Isle of Wight & Class 66, Class 08. Steam DLC: GWR Hall & Class 158 DMU, and tons off free content.

Thanks about it for now.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 27, 2009)

Just did a clean install of Win 7..


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Triprift (Oct 28, 2009)

Audiosurf
Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2 Australian Forces
Battlefield 2 Special Forces
Call of Duty World at War
Flatout 2
HL 2 ep2
Il2 Sturmovik 1946
Oddworld Abes Oddysee & Exoddus
Painkiller
Portal
Sam and Max Season 1
The Settlers Rise of an empire
Team Fortress 2
Track Mania Nations
Tales of Monkey Island
Ut3
World In Conflict
World of Goo


----------



## JC316 (Oct 28, 2009)

Portal
Half Life 2
HL2 Episode 1
HL2 Episode 2
Team Fortress 2
Assassins Creed
Bioshock
Left 4 Dead
Lost Planet
Mount and Blade
Supreme Commander
Age of Empires 2
Combat Arms
Frets on Fire
Titan Quest/Immortal Throne
World of Goo
Halo
Prey
UT2k4
Settlers 4 or 5 cant remember
StarCraft
Oblivion

DOS machine:
Heretic
Ultimate Doom
Quake
Duke Nukem 3d
Jedi Knight
Daggerfall
Warcraft 2
Starcraft


----------



## laszlo (Oct 28, 2009)

fallout 3
stalker call of pripyat
half life steam


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2009)

Add I Wanna be The Guy and N. I hate IWBTG.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 28, 2009)

At this present time i have:

1) Settlers 2 10TH Anniversary
2) COD4
3) COD5 Waw
4) L4D 
5) GRID
6) Red Alert 3
7) Kane's Wrath
8) sims 3
9) WoW
10) UT3
11) Battlefield 2 SF
12) Demigod
13) Company of Heroes 
14) Crysis
15) Savage 2
16) Diablo 2 LOD


----------



## MRCL (Oct 28, 2009)

Half Life
Half Life 2
Half Life Episode 1
Half Life Episode 2
Half Life Lost Coast
Portal
Earth 2160
Racedriver GRID
Hitman: Blood Money
Tropico 2
Tropico 3
Colin McRae's DiRT
Call of Duty 4


----------



## Triprift (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol just abit of a pattern there mate.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 28, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Lol just abit of a pattern there mate.



What, jsut because I like killing, driving fast and ruling with an iron fist?


----------



## Triprift (Oct 28, 2009)

I was talking about Half Life but yeah that to.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont keep lots installed, I just install games when i fancy playing them:

Steam:

Counter Strike: Source

Left 4 Dead

Team Fortress 2

Left 4 Dead 2 demo


Others:

Batman: Arkham Asylum

World of Goo

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

Plants Vs Zombies

Battleforge

CB: Jericho

Doom 3 

Guitar Hero: Aerosmith

And thats it.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's mine and to tired  to type it so here's a pic lol.


----------



## mos187 (Oct 28, 2009)

My currently installed gamez.....


----------



## MRCL (Oct 28, 2009)

Triprift said:


> I was talking about Half Life but yeah that to.



I grew up with Half Life, I have played the original many many MANY times, including all addons and such. At the age of 11


----------



## Triprift (Oct 28, 2009)

mos187 said:


> My currently installed gamez.....



WTF Burger shop2


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 28, 2009)

My games installed

Cod WAW 
WoW
Mass Effect
Battlefield 2142 
Peggle
Some other i have a lot not installed haven't had time after W7 install


----------



## mos187 (Oct 29, 2009)

Triprift said:


> WTF Burger shop2



One of my favorites........


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 29, 2009)

Single Player/LAN:

Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Resident Evil 5
Borderlands
Lost Planet Colonies
Bionic Commando
Devil May Cry 4
Wolfenstein
Need for Speed Undercover
Battlefield 2142
PT Boats: Knights of the Sea
The Last Remnant
Star Wars Clone Wars: Republic Heros

MMOs:

Aion, The Tower of Eternity
World of Warcraft
AGO Online
Monster Hunter Frontier Online


----------



## Triprift (Oct 29, 2009)

mos187 said:


> One of my favorites........



Never heard of it.


----------



## mos187 (Oct 29, 2009)

nice little game, demo on yahoo games, really fun game 2 play......


----------



## bissa (Oct 29, 2009)

all 7 commander keen games 
all 3 increadible machine games 
WOW 
crysis 
sim city 2000 
sim city 3000 
midtown madness 2 
red alert 1 and 2 
crimson skies 
mechwarrior vengeance 
lord of the rings return of the king
roller coaster tycoon 1 and 2 
007 nightfire 
need for speed: hot pursuit 
worms world party
world of goo
halo: combat evolved
crayon physics
call of duty the original
age of empires 2
doom 1 and 2
duke 3D
FEAR
red faction
sins of a solar empire
starcraft
warcraft 3
Wolf 3D
dungeon keeper 2
morrowwind
UT
guild wars
knight online
and about 50-60 games for an N64 emulator


----------



## Frizz (Nov 3, 2009)

resident evil 5
wow: wotlk
call of duty 4
cs:s
left 4 dead
borderlands
fallout 3
crysis wars
batman arkham asylum
fear
fear 2
assassin's creed
street fighter IV


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## IINexusII (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 3, 2009)

call of duty 5
call of duty 4
cs:s
left 4 dead
crysis wars
crysis warhead
dawn of war 2


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2009)

BF2
BF1942
BF2142
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Doom 3
Fallout 3
Oblivion
Quake
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky
Team Fortress 2


----------



## Polarman (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 20, 2009)

Thought i'll type something up, while here & while i still didn't bought that Phenom II *955BE* (why ? Coz there's no longer 940 @ the PC store near me & by the looks of it 955BE is the one that currently facinates me a bit more in OC department, than 940), so (in alphabethical order) : 

Bioshock
Crysis
DOOM3
GTA:SA (just fot laughs/while waiting for GTAIV/a neighbour kid visits once in a three months to play it/sorry )
Painkiller Black Edition (both vanilla Painkiller & BOoH)
Prey
Quake 4
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: SoC
UT3 (with CBP3/Titan packs, UT3 PhysX mod from NVidia's PhysX zone & most important Skaarj Model Pack from SkinCity)

Waiting to buy : 

AvP3
GTAIV
Quake II (for seeing it in widescreen & because i simply love this game)


----------



## fritoking (Dec 20, 2009)

res evil 5 
medal of honor pacific assault
medal of honor airborne
half life 2 and ep. 1 &2
fear
combat arms
wolfenstein
far cry
cod mw
codmw2
left 4 dead
just cause
batman arkham assylum
crysis warhead
dirt 2
serious sam hd
bioshock


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 20, 2009)

fritoking said:


> *serious sam hd*



Where is it ? WHERE IS IT ?!!!! 

Is there a demo ? You say it can be purchased ?! I waited to see the Serious Engine 3 (Serious Sam HD & Serious Sam 3 are powered by this engine as i remember) in all glory & action !!!!! I will be gratefull if you'll give the link for demo. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Frick (Dec 20, 2009)

Heroes of Might and Magic 3 Complete + all Chronicles
Heroes 2 Gold
Titan Quest + IT
WoW
Deus Ex
Europa Universalis 3 Complete
Emperor: Rise of the Middle Kingdom
Fallout 2
Mirror's Edge
Portal
Knights of the Old Republic 2
Mass Effect

I only play Heroes and EU though. 



xanlord said:


> Where is it ? WHERE IS IT ?!!!!
> 
> Is there a demo ? You say it can be purchased ?! I waited to see the Serious Engine 3 (Serious Sam HD & Serious Sam 3 are powered by this engine as i remember) in all glory & action !!!!! I will be gratefull if you'll give the link for demo. Thank you in advance.



It's out on steam.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 20, 2009)

quite a few... like everybody else! lol


----------



## fritoking (Dec 20, 2009)

xanlord said:


> Where is it ? WHERE IS IT ?!!!!
> 
> Is there a demo ? You say it can be purchased ?! I waited to see the Serious Engine 3 (Serious Sam HD & Serious Sam 3 are powered by this engine as i remember) in all glory & action !!!!! I will be gratefull if you'll give the link for demo. Thank you in advance.



steam has it...but really it doesnt look much different....  maybe i  just havent seen the original  for so long....


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 20, 2009)

Frick said:


> It's out on steam.



Googled for it not long ago, have 1 question - why ONLY ? I mean, why only on Steam ? Why not in PC/X360/PS3 games store ?!!! I mean i can wait for the game to be purchased & DL'ed from this service, but i have 2.5Mbit & not 4.5 or even 6.5Mbit speed, so it'll take quiet alot of time to be downloaded. F***ing corporate sellos !!!!!  

*EDIT* 

Waiting to buy :

AvP3
GTAIV
Quake II (_copy & paste the text i wrote in one of prev posts_)
Serious Sam HD (& not through Steam, but in PC games store)

Thanx for reply nevertheless !!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 20, 2009)

Half Life 2
Episode 1
Episode 2
Death Match
HF Deathmatch
Day of Defeat Source
Day of Defeat
CS Source
Crysis Warhead
Crysis Wars
FEAR
Frontlines Fuel of War
Far Cry 2
Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2 Special Forces
Team Fortress 2
COD 4 
COD World at War
Modern Warfare 2

I think that is all of them. I have the Second Gamer set up for LAN battles with
FEAR, Crysis Wars, Far Cry 2, Battlefield games, and all the Steam games except 
MW2 and I think everyone knows why it isn't.


----------



## Frick (Dec 20, 2009)

xanlord said:


> Googled for it not long ago, have 1 question - why ONLY ? I mean, why only on Steam ? Why not in PC/X360/PS3 games store ?!!! I mean i can wait for the game to be purchased & DL'ed from this service, but i have 2.5Mbit & not 4.5 or even 6.5Mbit speed, so it'll take quiet alot of time to be downloaded. F***ing corporate sellos !!!!!



Yeah, I don't like that crap one bit either. Gimme a full retail box with printed manuals darnit! It does have some advantages, but overall its sucks.  Even if I have 100Mbit/s.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 20, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Lol i see many of you bought all the HL2 in that steam special, well i guess, since i did.



Actually I bought them as they were released. I loved that series. 
I like following Alex around looking at her ass.


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 20, 2009)

Frick said:


> Yeah, I don't like that crap one bit either. Gimme a full retail box with printed manuals darnit! It does have some advantages, but overall its sucks.  Even if I have 100Mbit/s.



Advantages : namely - you don't have to drive a mile to the other city's PC games store in order to buy the game. That is it. 

Also have to say the same thing as you : Steam, digital distribution & stuff is all good & peachy, but i'm DOOM/Quake II old-schooler i guess - once i bought Quake II boxed the year it was released & i'm doing the same thing with any other game ever since. The only time i used it (Steam) was in order to activate the account for my then (2005) purchased HL2. Buy boxed versions FTW. 


P.S. 100Mbit/s : there is such beast in Israel too. How much you pay for it ?!


----------



## mipowell29 (Dec 20, 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum
Resident Evil 5
Medieval II total war
Half-Life 2
Team Fortress 2
Fear
Fear Extraction Point
Fear Pesus Mandate
Borderlands
Call of Duty 4
Empire Total War
Civilization 4 Gold Edition


----------



## KieX (Dec 20, 2009)

Small SSD means I can only get one or two BIG titles at any one time  Wish Steam could install games to more than one drive.

1. Dragon Age: Origins (loving this game)
2. World of Goo
3. Geometry Wars


----------



## MK4512 (Dec 20, 2009)

COD:6
Team Fortress 2
Dragon Age: Origins
Crysis
Bioshock
Red Alert 3
Starcraft
Gunz
A.V.A.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 20, 2009)

I only have Counter Strike:Source and Crysis patched to 1.2v installed.

*But at the end of the day i should have
Counter Strike: Source
Halo PC Combat Evolved
Crysis
Farcry 2
GRID
Mirrors Edge
Stalker Clear Skys
Call of duty 4
Call of duty 2
Call of duty 5
GTA 4
Half Life 2 Deathmatch
Team Fortress 2
Portal First Slice
Battle Field 2142
Battle Field 1942
Flight Simulator X 
Battle Field 2

*and torrented programs i can get to install are
Mirrors Edge
Need For Speed Shift
and a couple other games


Im ganna make sure to defrag my hardrives 

got 2x 250gb in raid 0 doing reads of average 110-120mb's a second and spikes of 300mb a second .


O ya if were talking about operating systems here i go!!!!

I was on Windows XP 32-bit but i crashed it hacking drivers 
I installed Vista 32bit 4 days ago
Then Installed Vista 32bit again cause i crashed it
Then I installed XP 64bit crashed cause of haxing
Then I installed Vista 32-bit so i can torrent some more
Then I Installed Vista 64-bit AND i got sli to work finnaly
Im going to install Windows 7 64-bit when it arrives

All on the same desktop  

BUT I GOT SLI WORKING ON A P45!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2009)

Too lazy to compile my own list so Ill share this instead. Much more impressive anyway:

616 games installed

From Bluesnews thread here


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2009)

I format too often for my list to get that big. XD


To update my previous post:

9) Close Combat II: A Bridge Too Far
10) Close Combat III: The Russian Front
11) Close Combat IV: Battle of the Bulge
12) Close Combat V: Invasion Normandy
13) Dragon Age: Origins
14) The Sims 3 + World Adventures
15) LEGO Indiana Jones 2: The Adventure Continues
16) City Bus Simulator 2010: New York


The original Close Combat (16-bit) is installed on my Win 98 SE computer.


----------



## Munki (Dec 21, 2009)

I uninstall them when I beat them.

Right now:

1) Ghost Recon 
2) Half-Life 2


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 21, 2009)

wow, ok....
not in any particular order:

Warcraft
Warcraft II
Warcraft III + TFT
Starcraft//Brood War
TCs Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Need for speed underground
Need for Speed underground II
Need for speed shift
need for speed carbon
need for speed most wanted
Grid
Stalker: SOC
Doom
Doom II
Doom III
Quake 3 Arena
Medieval II TW, Kingdoms
Total Annihilation
Total Annihilation Kingdoms
Street Fighter IV
Call of Duty Modern Warfare
COD MW2
World in Conflict
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
GTA IV
World of Goo
Braid
Half Life
Half Life II
World of Warcraft
Age of Conan
Team Fortress II
Counterstrike Source
Dune
Fallout 3
Oblivion
Morrowind
Audiosurf
Guitar Hero III
Unreal Tournament III
Americas Army
Everquest II
Taikodom
Eve Online
F.E.A.R.
Madden 2007
Star Wars Jedi Knight
Left 4 Dead

There are many others, this is probably less than half, im on vacation right now, not at the computer.  I would have done what KREIJ said and say only list the ones installed on my computer, but unfortunately for me, these are all currently installed on my 10TB+ of hard drives.

I dont actually play these, I just need the company.

Hello, my name is Jacob, and I am an addict....


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 21, 2009)

Borderlands
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
TF2
Batman Arkham Asylum
Dirt 2
Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2142
Counter Strike Source
Killing Floor
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic
Oblivion
Fallout 3
Prototype
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
Mirrors Edge


----------



## Blaircroft (Dec 22, 2009)

on my 1.5tb windows 7:
CoD MW2
Disciples 2
C&C first Decade
Risen
Armies of Exigo
Dragon Age Origins
Age of Conan

on my 250gb Xp pro:
cod4 MW
UFO Aftermath
empire earth
Civ 3
frontlines fuel of war
guild wars
starcraft

lots arnt installed


----------



## Gas2100 (Dec 24, 2009)

Borderlands
Killing floor
team fortress 2
GTA IV
COD4
Machinarium
Audiosurf


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Too lazy to compile my own list so Ill share this instead. Much more impressive anyway:
> 
> 616 games installed
> 
> From Bluesnews thread here



You can litteraly enjoy a new game every day for 2 years strait, and thats every day. Holy crap man, you have a cool monitor i see to?, one of those 2880x900 monitors?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 1, 2010)

I hate reinstalling stuff.... So I just never uninstall... 

I stay away from Game Explorer because it freezes for about 40 seconds every time I open it.

1701 A.D.
Age of Empires 3 + Warchiefs
Alien Shooter
Anno 1404
Audiosurf
Battlefield 2
Battlefield Heroes
Bionic Commando
Bionic Commando Rearmed
Borderlands
Braid
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty 2
Command and Conquer 3 + Kane's Wrath
Command and Conquer Generals + zero Hour
Company of Heroes
Crayons Physics Deluxe
Crysis + Crysis Warhead
Dawn of War 40k + all expansions
Demigod
Dirt 2
Eets
Empire Total War
Fallout 3
Far Cry 2
Flock
Gravitron 2
Half Life
Half Life 2 + all episodes
Heroes of Newerth
I-Fluid
Killing Floor
Left 4 Dead
Mirror's Edge
Multiwinia
Oblivion
Overlord + Overlord 2
Peggle Extreme
Pingus
Portal
Stalker SOC + CS
Shadowgrounds
Shattered Horizon
Sins of a Solar Empire + Entrenchment
Star Wars The Force Unleashed
Starcraft
Switchball
Supreme Commander + Forged Alliance
Team Fortress 2
The Battle for Middle Earth 2
The Saboteur
Timeshift
Titan Quest
Tom Clancy's HAWX
Torchlight
TrackMania Nations Forever
Trials 2
Trine
Unreal Tournament 3
Warhammer 40k Dawn of War 2
Wolfenstein
World in Conflict


----------



## Pandora's Box (Jan 1, 2010)

I love steam 






Also have the following installed:

Age of Conan
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Age of Empires 3
Star Trek Bridge Commander
Star Trek Legacy
Warcraft 3


----------



## Dazzeerr (Jan 1, 2010)

*
Bioshock
Borderlands
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Condition Zero
Counter-Strike
Counter-Strike: Source
Half-Life
Half-Life 2, Episode 1 & 2
Team Fortress 2
Left 4 Dead
Garry's Mod
Portal
Day Of Defeat
DiRT
NFS Undercover
NFS Carbon
Warcraft 3
Doom 3
Pro Evo 08
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare
Battlefield 2
Unreal Tournament 2004
*


17/22 of them are FPS.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 1, 2010)

Pandora's Box said:


> I love steam
> 
> http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8835/steamgamesu.jpg
> 
> ...



OMG you got enough games there.


----------



## Pandora's Box (Jan 1, 2010)

Triprift said:


> OMG you got enough games there.



What can I say I absolutely love playing games


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 1, 2010)

COD 4
L4D 2
MW2
 I usualy play 3 or 4 till they die, creature of habit I guess.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 1, 2010)

Pandora's Box said:


> I love steam



Holy buckets, that is a crap pot of games.

How are the Silent Hunters?  Used to play the original on my Nintendo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 1, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I've got a ton more games than I listed, but they won't all fit on my hard drive.



I agree. I have 70 games in steam alone


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2010)

BF2
BF1942
BF2142
Doom 3
Fallout 3
Gunz Online
Oblivion
Quake

And on steam...
America's Army
HL2
Left 4 Dead
Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl
Stalker Clear Sky
Team Fortress
Unreal
Unreal 2
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 2004
Unreal Tournament 3

Crysis and Crysis Warhead are currently downloading


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 9, 2010)

bout to have 
Dragon age (gonna play it again)
I need a new game bc im bored any suggestions


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a few Mechwarrior games. Currently playing Mercenaries.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 9, 2010)

I love this one:
http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/space-rangers-2-dominators/697188p1.html

It's cheap, and fun for hours.  Some missions are even text based, which is a time for reminicence for gamers who remember ZORK, and a neat thing for youngsters to experience.  It's got about every element, 2D, arcace, 3D RTS, the afformentioned text, and more.  I like games where you hoard and sell trying to get better ship parts, weapons, ect.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

Killing Floor
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Call of duty 4 Modern Warfare
Call of duty Modern Warfare 2
Juiced 2
Dirt 2
Dead Space
Pro evolution soccer 2010
ijji Gunz
Borderland
Counter Strike Source


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 9, 2010)

Minesweeper. Ever since I bought this new laptop I havent bothered installing games yet. Damn English January Exams


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 11, 2010)

No one can beat this.

http://ui07.gamespot.com/1542/games15.png


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 11, 2010)

X-Wing!  That game really kicked ass.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2010)

Reinstalled Win7 two days ago, so far 

- Dirt 2
- GTA IV

I'm really impressed by Dirt 2 for PC. I have it for PS3 aswell, but PC versions is far better. You can even drive quite nicely with the keyboard.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2010)

Killing Floor
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Call of duty 4 Modern Warfare
Call of duty Modern Warfare 2
Juiced 2
Dirt 2
Dead Space
Pro evolution soccer 2010
ijji Gunz
Borderland
Counter Strike Source

Got Shattered Horizon to my installed list now,its an okay game.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 11, 2010)

TF2 and L4D2


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Jan 12, 2010)

Gots:

L4D
L4D2
CoD 4
CoD mw2
Assassins Creed
Dead Space <= freakin scariest thing ever
Bioshock
Oblivion Game of Year edition, 3rd and 4th expansion
Flight Sim X, with acceleration expansion

thats all I think I have.

Soon to add to collection:
Bioshock 2
Dead Space 2
Killing Floor
Portal
TF2
HL2


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

Age of Empires 3
Age of Chivalry
Assassins Creed
Baldurs Gate 2 shadows of Amn + expansion
BattleForge
Battlefield 2
Black & White 2
Brothers in Arms Hells Highway
Call of Jaurez 2
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Deadspace
Devil May Cry 4
Divinity 2 Ego Draconus
Drakensaang
Dragon Age Origins
Dynasty Warriors 4 hyper
Dynasty Warriors 6
Empire Total War
Fable TLC
FEAR
Fallout3
Grand Theft Auto 4
Half life 2
Half life 2 deathmatch
Half life 2 lost coast
Kings Bounty The legend
MassEffect
Madden NFL 2008
Mount + Blade
Medieval 2 total war + expansions
NeverWinter Nights 2+ expansions
Prototype
Resident Evil 5
Romance of The Three Kingdoms 11
Rome Total war + expansions
Sacred2
Shogun Total War
Supreme Commander
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
Obilvion + expansions
The Last Remnant
The Witcher Enhanced Edition
Tomb Raider Underworld
WarCraft III + expansion
World In Conflict + soviet assualt

list updated from my previous post on page 2


----------



## syker (Jan 19, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I'm glad BP's post said "installed games" and not "owned games".
> I'd be typing for flippin' week.



haha, same here. i have a laptop with me, but i have two desktop computers filled with games. probably half of them need to be uninstalled because they are so outdated, but i have about two bookshelves full of CDs just waiting to be sold/installed/uninstalled.

@crazyeyesreaper i have AoE3 as well (expansion)

i also have the first StarCraft (Broodwar)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 19, 2010)

i just have AOE3 no expansions sadly


----------



## syker (Jan 19, 2010)

Edit: I thought about it and decided to read the guidelines instead.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2010)

sh*t, my list of games would fill up the thread.

60 games in steam
15 regular games installed

And yeah, thats just installed... so many more elsewhere


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jeez so many games! Do you have time even playing them? lol Anyways, here's my list :

Dirt 2
The witcher
Doom 3 (yeah I know, never got the patience to end it when I got it, and still, I've run out of patience again!)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Jeez so many games! Do you have time even playing them? lol Anyways, here's my list :
> 
> Dirt 2
> The witcher
> Doom 3 (yeah I know, never got the patience to end it when I got it, and still, I've run out of patience again!)



well... yeah. i swap between them as i feel like it.







most of my steam list.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well... yeah. i swap between them as i feel like it.



If I had a list like that, I'd never end up finishing a single one! I'd end up hop bunny'ing between em!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well... yeah. i swap between them as i feel like it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100119/Capture423.jpg
> 
> most of my steam list.



Thats not a list. THIS is a list!


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 3, 2010)

Call of Duty 4, Half Life 2 Deathmatch, Mass Effect, Crysis SP Demo, BC2 Beta.


----------



## theubersmurf (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't keep a ton of games installed when I'm not playing them...right now I actually have a glut and need to start uninstalling.

Audiosurf
Left 4 dead
Left 4 dead 2
Portal
Psychonauts
GRID
Shattered Horizon: Arconauts
Team Fortress 2
Unreal Tournament 3
Neotokyo
----------
non steam games:

Demigod
League of Legends

I think that's it. I only play three of these games atm, and should probably uninstall the rest.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 3, 2010)

MomentoMoir said:


> bout to have
> Dragon age (gonna play it again)
> I need a new game bc im bored any suggestions



Yeah! me? 

Sorry! i couldn't resist this one...

I really hope that you're a girl if not my joke was a big fail...

Anyhow what type of games do you like?


My list of games ATM

-BF2
-Championship Bass
-Doom3
-HL 1
-HL 2 EP2
-CS
-Doom Remake
-Deus EX
-Far Cry
-Far Cry2
-Grid
-SLR 2.3.0
-Tron 2
-TRU
-Grand Prix Legend
-Duke Nukem Manhattan Project's
-Daikatana
-FireStarter


----------



## v12dock (Feb 3, 2010)

I have three programs on my computer: Wow, Ventrilo, Firefox


----------



## Melcar (Feb 3, 2010)

- Nexuiz
- Warsow
- Alien Arena
- Urban Terror
- Tremulous
- Doom 3
- The Dark Mod
- Freedroid RPG
- Eschalon Book 1
- Scourge
- Neverwinter Nights
- Age Of Decadence
- Baldur's Gate 2
- Fallout 2
- Medieval 2 Total War
- Vega Strike
- Mame
- SuperTuxKart
- Secret Maryo Chronicles
- Astro Menace


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

that was fun   I jsut used a batch file to list my games directories (main & steam)
Fallout 3, dragon age, and l4d2 are on an SSD, the rest are on a big HDD.

how to shorten?

arma 2
assassins creed
audiosurf
batman arkham asylum
battlefield bad company 2 beta
battlestations midway
battlestations pacific
bioshock
borderlands
braid
burnout(tm) paradise the ultimate box
call of duty 4
cities xl
commander keen
company of heroes
crysis wars
dark sector
darkest of days
deus ex invisible war
dirt 2
dreamkiller
empire total war
europa universalis iii - complete
fear2
foreign legion (buckets of blood)
ghost recon advanced warfighter 2
gratuitous space battles
grid
hitman blood money
just cause
kane and lynch dead men
left 4 dead 2
mini ninjas
mount and blade
nation red
oddworld abes exoddus
osmos
painkiller resurrection
peggle extreme
prince of persia the sands of time
prototype
resident evil 5
risen
shattered_horizon
sid meier's civilization iv
sid meier's civilization iv beyond the sword
sid meier's civilization iv warlords
silent hill homecoming
splinter cell - double agent
stalker clear sky
stalker shadow of chernobyl
stormrise
street fighter iv
swkotor
the witcher enhanced edition
titan quest
titan quest immortal throne
tom clany's hawx
tomb raider legend
tomb raider underworld
trackmania nations forever
trine
tropico 3
unreal gold
unreal ii the awakening
unreal tournament
unreal tournament 2004
unreal tournament 3
velvet assassin
world in conflict
world of goo
x3 - reunion
x3 terran conflict
zombie driver
zombie shooter 2
dragon age origins
fallout 3
the last remnant
garrysmod
counter-strike source
team fortress 2
half-life 2
half-life 2 deathmatch
half-life 2 episode one
half-life 2 episode two
portal
Cryostasis
Dead Space
Death to Spies Moment of Truth
eve
fallenearth
Fort Zombie
FSX
G3FG
GTA4
Ifluid
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
mirrorsedge
NFSShift
NWN2
Oblivion
Red Faction Guerrilla
Riddick
Saboteur
Sims 3
SWAT4

and yeah, that's only about 3/4 of my steam games. then there's older doom iii, quake iii, 4, etc - I own discs and just not installed anymore.  But this was everything installed.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> that was fun   I jsut used a batch file to list my games directories (main & steam)
> Fallout 3, dragon age, and l4d2 are on an SSD, the rest are on a big HDD.
> 
> how to shorten?
> ...



K


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

was that not the point of the thread? what have i done wrong now?


----------



## Goodman (Feb 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> was that not the point of the thread? what have i done wrong now?



Nothing , i think he's just impress on how many games that you got... 
Nice collection of games by the way...

I've got much more games then what you're showing but most of it are not install & are like 5 years+ old games some doesn't work in Win7 x64...
But not really a problem for me since i got a few old pc's i can use with either XP or win98se , Win95...  i even got an old Pentium1 233mhz that i can use with Dos 6.6


----------



## MomentoMoir (Feb 3, 2010)

i have 
dragon age
fable 
mass effect
neverwinter nights


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> ~snip~





How many titles is THAT??   I think you and me are pretty close in numbers...

Never thought that would happen...STEAM now says I have 159 titles, all of which are installed, but at least 4-5 are de-activation .exe's for other titles.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a bunch of games uninstalled though.(mainly because i finished them)


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

Steamcalculator.com lists it as 123 titles, but there are some EADM and D2D ones there as well ... still not 150 i don't believe  even with the ones not installed.

@goodman - ty, wasn't sure  

yeah I was always in to PC gaming, since I was 10 with Crystal Caves,Commander Keen, original Duke Nukem (not 3d) and of course, JazzJackrabbit  (25 now) but could never afford it.  so when I finally got a good job about 3 years ago i decided to make my collection and pay for the ones i had... enjoyed for free.  I always said if I had the money I would gladly spend it, now that I do, I do.  I love supporting an idea I like with cash 

... now I try and keep them all installed, but even with a 750GB drive that isn't possible. No way I'm dedicating another drive, but with broadband speeds and steam/eadm/d2d reinstalling doesn't take long.

Also, It takes me YEARS to finish games.  I just finished the first STALKER a month or so ago.  Bought it on release day. I switch to new games and come back when i feel the urge.  depends on the mood im in, but never seems to be the same mood day in day out.  I do eventually finish them but slow and steady.  many times replaying from the beginning ... i probably started Splinter Cell Double Agent 7 different times before I actually saved the savegame and played all the way through.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I forgot about EADM(another 28 titles) and D2D(another 9).

I use 2x500GB drives for my music and downloaded games for backup, with about 230 GB free space, and 160GB of music only. So I'm @ about 600GB for games alone...

I download titles when I buy them, and have them all installed as an extra back-up. I have another 92 titles on disc too...

Going by STEAM stats, I avg about 20 hrs a week of gaming, including non-STEAM titles. Uusally I finish a title within a few days, or for longer ones, a few weeks, and then I move on to the next one...

I've said it before on the forums here, gaming is a big part of my families daily existence. I don't game sitting alone, typically...either my kids are watching/playing with me, or my wife is for the titles I cannot share with them...


----------



## Goodman (Feb 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> Steamcalculator.com lists it as 123 titles, but there are some EADM and D2D ones there as well ... still not 150 i don't believe  even with the ones not installed.
> 
> @goodman - ty, wasn't sure
> 
> ...



I've got Crystal Caves , Commander Keen , Duke Nukem & Jazz rabbit also & many more like Space Quest (1 true 6) , Wolf 3D , Dark Forces , Dune (all 3 games) just to name a few...

I too take a long time to finish games (mostly not enough time) i just finish Half-Life 1 like 3 mouths ago  wich took me much more time to get true then all the HL-2's combine 

Games today have very nice graphics but most of them sucks at game play compare to older games (not as much fun as older games)


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

Goodman said:


> I've got Crystal Caves , Commander Keen , Duke Nukem & Jazz rabbit also & many more like Space Quest (1 true 6) , Wolf 3D , Dark Forces , Dune (all 3 games) just to name a few...
> 
> I too take a long time to finish games (mostly not enough time) i just finish Half-Life 1 like 3 mouths ago  wich took me much more time to get true then all the HL-2's combine
> 
> Games today have very nice graphics but most of them sucks at game play compare to older games (not as much fun as older games)



awesome  I've been looking for a digital copy of Crystal Caves & Duke Nukem but haven't seen them.  same thing, with the new job that allows me to buy games, I am working 50-60 hours easy each week.  Of course it's on a computer so I still check the forums and crap ... but definitely enough work to keep me busy  .. or is it :-( ?

I've thought that too.  I know there certainly aren't MANY modern games that steal my life like those did... but I think it may also have to do with age and experience.  Afte 15 years playing them, we have a more well-rounded view than when it was just this amazing 2d sidescroller letting our childhood imaginations run wild.

either way, I miss it :-(

that is cool cadaveca... i hope to have it(family life) similar ...  you have got some bits and bytes it seems   I don't keep backups yet, but I imagine some of the better ones I will keep on a separate drive to be sure.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> awesome  I've been looking for a digital copy of Crystal Caves & Duke Nukem but haven't seen them.  same thing, with the new job that allows me to buy games, I am working 50-60 hours easy each week.  Of course it's on a computer so I still check the forums and crap ... but definitely enough work to keep me busy  .. or is it :-( ?
> 
> I've thought that too.  I know there certainly aren't MANY modern games that steal my life like those did... but I think it may also have to do with age and experience.  Afte 15 years playing them, we have a more well-rounded view than when it was just this amazing 2d sidescroller letting our childhood imaginations run wild.
> 
> ...



Bean playing computers games for much more than 15 years , more like 28 years (1982) Commander Vic20 lol! 

Games did get better graphics & much fun to play with until around ~2001-2003 then down fall from there...(except for a very few titles)

Anyways good for you that you did have the chance of playing some of the best games ever made back then...


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

lol damn... if only 28yrs   I played s/nes from 6-10 , but once I got my first pc i was hooked.  the possibilities were endless! still are 

yeah I have to admit once gaming hit mainstream and became insanely profitable, the market got swamped with crap throwout games trying to steal your cash. there's still gems to enjoy, but the ratio is much worse than it had ever been, i think.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow some of you have a butt load installed. Crazy.

I have installed right now:

Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Dragon Age Origins
Armed Assault 2
Operation Flashpoint 2
Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare
Shift
EverQuest 2
Batman AA
Borderlands
sid meier's Pirates!
Left 4 Dead
Crysis

I have several others installed that I can't think of and around 100 more on the shelf. 2 years ago I gave away around 300 games because I had way too many.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 6, 2010)

All the games in my prev posts+AvP3 (AvP 2010) demo. Still waiting to buy AvP3 full game, GTAIV & Serious Sam HD (saw it should arrive to Israel as boxed version). 

P.S. Does anyone of you want to play AvP3 MP demo ? I might also put some screens from it depicting Trophy Killing with the Pred @ the AvP3 screen thread here, before & after i'll purchase the full game.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 6, 2010)

Installed on XP

Age of empires 2 + expansion
Age Of empires 3 + all expansions
Alien Vs Predator 2
Act of War + expansion
Call of duty 4
call of duty 2
Generals + Zero Hour
Call of duty 1 + expansion
Company of heroes + expansion1
Far Cry 2
Crysis + warhead
Anno 1404
C&C Tiberium Wars + expansion
Red Alert 2 + Yuri's revenge
Doom 3 + expansion
Quake 3 Arena
Quake 4
Call of duty WaW
StarWars Empire at War + expansion
C&C tiberian sun
Settlers 2
Combat Flight simulator 2
Microsoft flight simulator X
Lock on
Apache 4
GTA san andreas
GTA 4
Deadliest Catch Alaskan storm
Dune 2000
Emperor: Battle for Dune
Roller coaster tycoon 3 + expansions
GRID
NFS carbon
Tom Clancy Hawx
Mirror Edge
Civilization 4  + expansions
Unreal tournament 3
Flatout: Ultimate Carnage (NFS killer )
EDuke32



Installed on WIN7

CoH: Tales of Valor
Call of duty 2
Generals Zero Hour
Starcraft 2 Beta
BC2 Beta
Alien Vs Predator 2010 ( 3th)
Crysis + Warhead + Sandbox2 editor x64 ftw 
Call of Duty WaW


all non-steam


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bioshock
World in Conflict
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (with all DLCs)
Medal of Honor: Airborne
Medieval II: Total War
Far Cry 2
Heroes of Might and Magic V: Tribes of the East
Assassin's Creed
Fallout 3 (with Operation: Anchorage and Broken Steel)
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.
The Last Remnant
Age of Empires III
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
FIFA 09
Command & Conquer Red alert 3
Sins of a Solar Empire
Neverwinter Nights 2 (with Mask of the Betrayer and Storm of Zehir)
Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box
Race Driver GRID
Devil May Cry 4
Europa Universalis III
Left 4 Dead
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl
Stepmania 3.9
Bookworm Deluxe
Bookworm Adventures Deluxe
Chocolatier 2
Airport Mania
Clue Classic
Risk II
Capitalism II
Battleship
Cinema Tycoon 2 - Movie Mania
Chocolatier - Decadence by Design
Cooking Dash
Diner Dash - Seasonal Pack
Sims 3
Braid
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
Football Manager 2009
Plants vs Zombies
Bookworm Adventures Deluxe - Fractured Fairy Tales
Burger Shop 2
Guilty Gear XX - The Midnight Carnival
Trine
TimeShift
World of Warcraft
NBA 2K10
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Need for Speed: Shift
Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
FIFA 10
Tropico 3
Battlestations: Pacific
DiRT 2
Resident Evil 5
Portal


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the pretty std set of FPS's:

BF2
BFBC2
COD4
COD MW2
Farcry 2
Crysis warhead
A vs P

Plus

Grid

BTW - I am in love with BFBC2 atm, probably one of the best FPS i have played.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2010)

Call of duty 4
Call of duty 6: MW2
Far Cry 2
Crysis + warhead
Call of duty 5: WaW
GTA 4
Bad Company 2
Borderlands
Dawn of War 2
League of Legends
Shattered Horizions 
Left 4 dead
Left 4 dead 2
Arma II
TF2
HL2DM
Dark Crusade


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 7, 2010)

Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Empire: Total War
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Half Life 2
Half Life 2: Episode 1
Half Life 2: Episode 2


----------



## TIGR (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm gonna have to get shortcuts all in one place and post a screenshot like DRDNA did. I test games personally so I know exactly what is needed when I build a system for a gaming customer.  I have a somewhat large number of games.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 7, 2010)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 
Crysis and Crysis Warhead
Battlefield 2 and mods
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
DOSBox and a load of classics for it
Other emulators (SNES9X, Fusion, FCEU Ultra, Ootake, Visualboy Advance, PSX -doesn't like my i7 though)
I guess I'm an old school kind of guy -I spend more time on my emulators than playing new games...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 7, 2010)

I LOL AT YOU!!

well curently maybe 60-70 on my computer, plus 30+ps3 games 140+360 games 50+ps2 games 30 plus orignal xbox games. 30+nes games. 25+ snes games. 10+ sega games a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2010)

ARMA2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Borderlands
*Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight
Dirt 2
*Dragon Age: Origins
*Fable: The Lost Chapters
*Fallout 3
Freelancer
*Just Cause 2
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
*Mercenaries 2: World in Flames
*Metro 2033
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat
*Saints Row 2
*Scarface: The World is Yours
Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter
Shattered Horizon
Sins of a Solar Empire: Trinity
Stormrise
Supreme Commander 2
The Saboteur
*The Sims 3 | World Adventures | High-End Loft Stuff
Tropico 3
*Worms Blast

* Added 4/13/2010


----------



## Frick (Mar 7, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> I LOL AT YOU!!
> 
> well curently maybe 60-70 on my computer, plus 30+ps3 games 140+360 games 50+ps2 games 30 plus orignal xbox games. 30+nes games. 25+ snes games. 10+ sega games a partridge in a pear tree



I used to do that as well, but I felt there was no point in it as I didn't play any of them.

Still Heroes 3 Complete and ZangbandTK here, coupled with Europa Universail 3 btw


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 7, 2010)

well ive played and beat almost everything up to pc and 360...just i never get rid of anything, lol


----------



## richjordan255 (Mar 7, 2010)

where to start lol

the new AVP
AVP 2
battlfield 2
battlefield 1942
Bioshock
call of duty WAW
Call of duty MW 1+2
Command + Conquer 3
Counter strike source
Crazy Taxi 3
Dark Messiah Might and Magic
Dawn of War
Doom 3
Far Cry
FEAR
FlatOut
Freelancer
GRAW
GRAW 2
Halo 1+2
Half Life Source
Half life 2
Hitman Contracts
left 4 Dead
Max Payne 
Painkiller
Quake 4
Quake Wars Enemy Territory
Raven Shield
Roller Coaster tycoon 3
Serious Sam 2
UT3

Prob some i have forgot lol


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 8, 2010)

Aliens vs Predator 2010
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Bioshock 2
Borderlands
CNC4
COD4:MW
COD6:MW2
Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 + Uprising
Dirt 2
Dragon Age: Origins
Dynasty Warriors 6
Gears of War
GTA4
Grid
L4D1 & 2
Mass Effect 2
Metro 2033
Osmos
Red Faction: Guerilla
Resident Evil 5
Silent Hill: Homecoming
Sonic and SEGA All-Stars Racing (The Mrs' game *sigh* lol)
Street Fighter IV
The Sims 2 Pet Stories (The Mrs' game *sigh* lol)
Torchlight
Unreal Tournament 3
Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2010)

Battlefield BC2
Starcraft 2 - beta client with AI maps
Street Fighter IV
Bioshock 2
Lost Planet Colonies
Mass Effect 2
CoD 4 Modern Warfare
CS:S
Resident Evil 5

I've recently reformatted so the games I listed are the only ones I bothered to reinstall


----------



## gunsmoke (Mar 9, 2010)

Assassins creed
boiling point road to hell
call of duty
Enter the matrix
Escape 2 the museum
FREE f.e.a.r v107
Terrorist takedown 2
Timeshift


----------



## keling (Mar 9, 2010)

Battlefield BC2
Dirt 2
Company of Heroes Gold Editon
Homeworld2
Arma 2
T-72
AVP 2010
Solitaire....


----------



## epicfail (Mar 9, 2010)

Alliance Of Valiant Arms
Call of Duty Mw2
BFBC2
Guild Wars(i think i still have it installed lol)
Tf2
CSS
CS1.6
CSZ
Call of Duty 4
Dragon Age Origins
America's Army 3
Borderlands
Portal
Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2:Episode One
Half-Life 2:Episode Two
Half-Life 2:Lost Coast
Call of Duty 4
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Tribes vengeance
Day of Defeat: Source


----------



## Stak (Mar 9, 2010)

Okay i have installed:


Battlefield bad company 2
Devil May Cry 4
Borderlands + Knoxx
CoD WaW
CoD MW2
Killing Floor
Left 4 Dead 2
Test Drive Unlimited
Need for Speed SHIFT
Racedriver GRID
FUEL
Need for Speed Carbon
Need for Speed MW
C&Q Red Alert 3
Supreme Commander
Rise of Legends
Empire Earth 2/3
Dawn of War 2
GTA San Andreas
GTA IV
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Two Worlds
Fable
Risen
Mass Effect


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 10, 2010)

CoD: MW2
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Team Fortress 2
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Half-Life 2
Portal
Machinarium
Trine
Braid
Mass Effect
Dragon Age: Origins
Fallout 3
DiRT 2
Borderlands
World of Warcraft
EVE Online
Bioshock


----------



## Stearic (Mar 10, 2010)

Oblivion
Fallout 3
UT2004
UT3 
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Grid
Dirt 2
NFS:Shift
Resident Evil 5 
Dead Space 
Far Cry 2
Crysis
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
COD4: MW 1
The Witcher: Enhanced Edition
Half-Life 2
Quake 4


----------



## YautjaLord (Apr 5, 2010)

AvP3 MP Demo, Bioshock, Crysis, DOOM3 (til 4 comes out ). Even though there is *no single person* that currently plays AvP3 demo, i'll keep it til i get the full game, which is next week. Crysis for looks & kick-ass gameplay (plus screenies/benchmarking & til Crysis 2 comes out), Bioshock because what it is & what it did to me (which is made me addicted to it) & DOOM3, well........... cause it's DOOM3, as awkward as it sounds.  

Waiting to purchase :

AvP3
Metro 2033
STALKER : CoP

Forget bout Serious Sam HD, don't think there will be option to buy it _not_ through Steam. All 3 cause of DX11 & kick-ass gameplay. In AvP3's case cause of Predator/Alien gameplay in SP & MP as well.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 14, 2010)

Uninstalled a few I figured I would never play.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2010)

what i mainly play


----------



## Frick (Apr 14, 2010)

I've actually been working through Crysis as of late, with nothing better to do.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 14, 2010)

World in Conflict
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (with all DLCs)
Medieval II: Total War
Far Cry 2
Fallout 3 (with Operation: Anchorage and Broken Steel)
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.
The Last Remnant
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
FIFA 09
Command & Conquer Red alert 3
Sins of a Solar Empire
Neverwinter Nights 2 (with Mask of the Betrayer and Storm of Zehir)
Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box
Race Driver GRID
Devil May Cry 4
Europa Universalis III
Stepmania 3.9
Bookworm Deluxe
Bookworm Adventures Deluxe
Chocolatier 2
Airport Mania
Clue Classic
Risk II
Capitalism II
Battleship
Cinema Tycoon 2 - Movie Mania
Chocolatier - Decadence by Design
Cooking Dash
Diner Dash - Seasonal Pack
Sims 3
Braid
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
Football Manager 2009
Plants vs Zombies
Bookworm Adventures Deluxe - Fractured Fairy Tales
Burger Shop 2
Guilty Gear XX - The Midnight Carnival
Trine
TimeShift
World of Warcraft
NBA 2K10
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Need for Speed: Shift
Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
FIFA 10
Tropico 3
Battlestations: Pacific
DiRT 2
Resident Evil 5
Portal
Ultimate Knight Windom XP
Bootfighter Windom XP-sp2.net


----------



## xu^ (Apr 14, 2010)

Changes fairly often but this whats installed currently..

Normal Games

01.Aliens Vs Predator
02.Bionic Commando Rearmed
03.Dirt 2
04.DukeNukem 3D Atomic (Win xp/7 compatible)
05.GRID
06.Pure
07.Quake 2
08.Grand Theft Auto 4
09.Shadowgrounds Survivor
10.Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing
11.Space Siege
12.STCC - The Game
13.Streetfighter 4
14.Supreme Commander 2
15.Zombie Driver
16.Zombie Shooter

Steam Installed

17.Left 4 Dead
18.Left 4 Dead 2
19.Unreal Tournament 3
20.Burnout Paradise - Ultimate Box


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 14, 2010)

-Starcraft Broodwar

-Empire Earth

-Counterstrike Source

-Supreme Commander Forged Alliance

-Crysis

-Crysis Warhead

-Resident Evil 5

-Dirt 2

-Battlefield Bad Company 2

-Metro 2033


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 14, 2010)

The Saboteur

Been playing it over the last week.  TONS of T'n'A, in fact the opening scene is of a burlesque show which is ironically your home.


----------



## Valenciente (Apr 14, 2010)

America's Army 3
Battlefield Vietnam
Borderlands
Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts
Conquer Online 2.0
Counter Strike
Counter Strike Steamworks Beta
Counter Strike Source
Day of Defeat
Deathmatch Classic
Fly For Fun
Diablo II Lord of Destruction (With Median XL Mod)
DiRT 2
Dragon Age Origins
Fallout 3 (With all DLCs and a lot of mods)
Final Fantasy XI
Frets on Fire
Garry's Mod 10
Garry's Mod 9
Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Deathmatch
Half-Life 2: Lost Coast
Half-Life: Blue Shift
Half-Life: Opposing Force
Heroes of Newerth
Aion
Just Cause 2
League of Legends
Left 4 Dead 2
Lemming Ball Z
The Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2
Mabinogi
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Mount & Blade
Mount & Blade Warband
Naruto Naiteki Kensei R1
Need for Speed Underground 2
Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus
Oddworld: Abe's Odyssey
Perfect World International
Pirates of the Caribbean
Ricochet
Team Fortess Classic
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Torchlight
Trackmania Nations United
Unreal Gold
Unreal II: The Awakening
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 2004
Unreal Tournament 3
Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne
Warhammer Online
Warzone 2010
World of Warcraft (With all Expansions)

That are the ones in my Steam at least (I use Steam to launch all my games), but there are prolly some stuffed somewhere that I don't have in there, and I also have a bunch that isn't installed


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 14, 2010)

ashes cricket 2009 and just cause 2


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2010)

and Star Trek Online, Force Unleashed "Ultimate Sith Ed."

The game I play the most is PVKII which is the only free game on my list.

*Pirates, Vikings & Knights II is available on Steam for free. GET IT!* I'm currently making a video to give some of you an idea.  Sorry, video FAIL.


----------



## DreamSeller (Apr 14, 2010)

Crysis Warhead
Mercenaries 2 - World In Flames
Need for Speed Carbon
The Saboteur
Tales of Pirates Online


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 15, 2010)

Assassins Creed II
Battle Field Bad Company 2
Dark Sector 
Burnout Paradise

Impatiently awaiting Episodes from liberty city


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 15, 2010)

Dragon age: Orgins
Aliens versus predator classic 2000
Aliens vs predator
Company of heroes
Company of heroes Opposing fronts
Darkest hour
Defence alliance 2
Dragon age origins - awaking
half-life 2
half-life 2 Episode 1
half-life 2 Episode 2
Killing floor
Left 4 d ead
Lost planet: exteme conditions - colonies Editions
Metro 2033
Red orchestra ostrfront 41-45
Shattered Horizon
Team fortess 2
Terminator Apocalypse
Crysis 
Battlefield 2
Operation peacekeeper
Point of exsistance
Settlers 6 Rise of an Empire

-not installed steam games-
Company of heroes: Tales of valor
Counter strike
Counter strike source
Day of defeat
Deathmatch classic
Earth 2160
half-life
half-life 2 lost coast
half-life blue shift
Half-life opposing force
half-life Decay
Half-life Degenaration
Half-life Gunman Chronocles 
Mare nostrum
Portal
Ricohet
Team fortess classic
Terminator Salvation
Universe at war: earth assualt

-List of cd games not installed-
Earth 2140
Earth 2150
Tribes 2
Call of duty
Call of duty United offensive
Starwars jedi outcast
Machines
War games
Igi
Starwars Galactice Battlegrounds 
Empire earth Golden edition
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 3
startrek vogayer Elite force 
Fable the lost chapters
Soldier of Fortune
Splinter cell


----------



## YautjaLord (Sep 24, 2010)

The few & the good (in alphabethical order, then) :

AvP3 (AvP 2010 ?)
BioShock
Crysis
DOOM3/RoE

The list will expand, once 2 more games come out. Which 2 more games ? Crysis 2 & BioShock Infinite. Very much anticipate those 2. DOOM3 is still classic, imho, RoE is good too.


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2010)

Dwarf Fortress
Europa Universalis III with all expansion
Dragon Age Origins


Among with some small games like Zangband, Minecraft and whatnot.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 25, 2010)

*sigh*
Age of Empires III
Battlefield 2 (+SF)
Battlefield 1942 (+SW & RtR)
Battlefield Vietnam
Colin McRae Rally 2005
Empire Earth (& AoC)
Euro Truck Simulator
GTA: Vice City
Fallout 3
Postal 2 Share the Pain
Rally Trophy
Serious Sam - 2nd Encounter
The Sims 1
Test Drive Unlimited
ToCa Race Driver 3
TrackMania United
/list

Sad because now I barely have time to play...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

OMG this thread tells me how many games I've bought in the past 6 months...

BEFORE:



cadaveca said:


> STEAM now says I have 159 titles, all of which are installed, but at least 4-5 are de-activation .exe's for other titles.



TODAY:


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 25, 2010)

215? I think someone needs to take your Credit Card from you...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> 215? I think someone needs to take your Credit Card from you...





I don't use credit...I pay cash(well, as close to cash as you can via STEAM).

Most of them have been "On-Sale" games though..many for $5 or so...bought 4 of them today, for $10(Serious Sam HD Sale). I spend _maybe_ $50 a month on games. I spend more than that on beer!

Anyway, I'm married, and my wife has never complained about me buying games...nor playing them...so it's all good.  She's really interested in F1, for example...will probably buy a second copy so we can play it together.

Yes, I love my wife. 

Nevermind that I've been buying games on STEAM for 6+ years now...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 25, 2010)

Since school has started I've played nogaems


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice! That some serious commitment to that game!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Nice! That some serious commitment to that game!



Yeah I guess. I've seen quite a few guys with 1000+ hours of playtime though. I'm smalltime


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

Still, the enjoyment you've got out of that title, in sheer time, is priceless. Think of how many systems I could have bought if I could commit to a game that much....only racing games and BF games get alot of playtime from me.

Meanwhile, you've paid pennies per hour for that game...that's awesome!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Still, the enjoyment you've got out of that title, in sheer time, is priceless. Think of how many systems I could have bought if I could commit to a game that much....only racing games and BF games get alot of playtime from me.
> 
> Meanwhile, you've paid pennies per hour for that game...that's awesome!



Yeah man. I usually calculate whether I've gotten my money out of a game by saying $1 = 1 hour of enjoyable gameplay. Some games, you only get 15 or so hours for $60 or more. With TF2 I've gotten literally hundreds for only about $20


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 25, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Since school has started I've played nogaems
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/6794/gaemz.jpg



I got 400 hours. lol


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 25, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I got 400 hours. lol






But he's got more acheivements than you...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 25, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I got 400 hours. lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100924/Capture878998.png



I've got moar achievements! 

Very nice bud 


Though honestly I grinded for like half of them. I want the goodies without having to actually play for them.


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 25, 2010)

Currently...

Alien Swarm
Borderlands + all DLC
Dragon Age Orgins & Awakening + all DLC
Fallout 3 GOTY
Obllivion
Mass Effect 2 + all DLC
Mafia 
Mafia II
Cryostatsis
DiRT2
Portal
Plain Sight
Bioshock 2
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Repbulic
Trine
Torchlight
Half Life 2
Half Life 2: Deathmatch
Divinity II: Ego Draconis
Dungeon Siege 2
Spore
Warcraft 3

that's it for now xD


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## boise49ers (Sep 25, 2010)

1st Gamer:

Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty W@W
Call of Duty MW2
Team Fortress 2
Half life 2
Half life 2 ep 1
Half life 2 ep 2
Death match Classic
World of Tanks beta
Frontlines Fuel of War
BF 2
BF2 Special Forces
BFBC2
Counter Strike Source
Day of Defeat Source
Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Splinter Cell Double Agent
Left 4 Dead 2


Second Gamer:

Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty W@W
Call of Duty MW2
Team Fortress 2
BF 2
BF2 Special Forces
BF Vietnam
BFBC2
Day of Defeat Source
Rainbow Six Vegas 2
FEAR
Doom 3
Quake 4
Quantum of Solace


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh boy, time to start typing 


Age of Empires II Gold Edition
Aliens vs Predator Classic 2000
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Bionic Commando
Bionic Commando Rearmed
BioShock
BioShock 2
Borderlands
Company of Heroes + Expansions
Crysis + Expansions
Deux Ex: Game of the Year Edition
Dues Ex: Invisible War
Diablo 1
Diablo 2 + Expansions
DiRT
DiRT 2
F.E.A.R. + Expansions
Fallout 3 GOTY
Far Cry 2
FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage
Garry's Mod
Ghostbusters
GTA IV
Half Life 2 + Episodes
IL-2 Stormovik: 1946
Just Cause 2
Juiced 2
Killing Floor
Lead and Gold
Left 4 Dead 2
LOCO
Lord of the Rings Online
Magic the Gathering: Duel of the Planeswalkers + Expansion
Metro 2033
Mount and Blade Warband
Napoleon: Total War
NecroVisioN
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Portal
Prototype
Red Faction
Red Faction: Guerilla
Saints Row 2
Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter
Sid Meier's Civ 5 Demo
Star Wars: Battlefront 2
Star Wars: Empire at War Gold
Star Wars: KOTOR
Serious Same HD: The Second Encounter
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl
Team Fortress 2
Titan Quest + Expansion
Tomb Raider: Legend
Trine
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II + Expansion
World of Warcraft


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh boy, time to start typing



Amen brother!

I want to point out that I'm omitting the following groups of games (even though they're installed and I play them quite a bit):
Emulated games; Default Windows games; Demos

Valve Games (separated because they should be):

	CS:S
	DoD:S
	HL2
	HL2 DM
	Portal

Other games:

	Alien Swarm
	Battlefield 2
	BioShock
	Cryostasis
	Crysis
	Crysis: Warhead
	Deus Ex
	Doom 3
	Doom 3: RoE
       Elastomania
	Fallout 3
	Far Cry 2
	GTA: Episodes from LC
	Mass Effect
	Nightmare House 2
	Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter
	Space Rangers 2: Reboot
	Tropico 3
	Unreal Tournament GoTY
	Urban Terror (io)
	World of Tanks
       X-Moto

There's a heck of a lot more but I haven't had this computer that long and, as such, I haven't installed them yet.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 25, 2010)

World in Conflict
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (with all DLCs)
Medieval II: Total War
Far Cry 2
Fallout 3 (with Operation: Anchorage and Broken Steel)
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.
The Last Remnant
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
FIFA 09
Command & Conquer Red alert 3
Sins of a Solar Empire Trinity
Neverwinter Nights 2 (with Mask of the Betrayer and Storm of Zehir)
Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box
Race Driver GRID
Devil May Cry 4
Europa Universalis III
Stepmania 3.9
Bookworm Deluxe
Bookworm Adventures Deluxe
Chocolatier 2
Airport Mania
Clue Classic
Risk II
Capitalism II
Battleship
Cinema Tycoon 2 - Movie Mania
Chocolatier - Decadence by Design
Cooking Dash
Diner Dash - Seasonal Pack
Sims 3
Braid
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
Football Manager 2009
Plants vs Zombies
Bookworm Adventures Deluxe - Fractured Fairy Tales
Burger Shop 2
Guilty Gear XX - The Midnight Carnival
Trine
TimeShift
World of Warcraft
NBA 2K10
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Need for Speed: Shift
Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
FIFA 10
Tropico 3
Battlestations: Pacific
DiRT 2
Resident Evil 5
Portal
Ultimate Knight Windom XP
Bootfighter Windom XP-sp2.net 
Elemental: War of Magic
R.U.S.E.
Hearts of Iron 3
Sniper: Ghost Warrior
Starcraft 2
Cossacks: Napoleonic Wars
Cossacks: Battle for Europe
Real Warfare 1242
Mount & Blade: Warband
Worms Reloaded
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Heroes of Might and Magic III: Complete


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2010)

You should just edit your older posts rather than reposting it all over again


----------



## Gas2100 (Sep 25, 2010)

i reformatted thursday so...


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok it's kinda shame for my PC at that kind of specs to play games, but oh well:

Counter Strike 1.6
Need For Speed Most Wanted
Warcraft III The Frozen Throne
Starcraft Brood War
SWAT 4 + The Stechkov Syndicate
Max Payne 2 The Fall of Max Payne
FIFA 07


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 25, 2010)

try CS:S and Team fortress 2, they should play decently on your PC

and in Vietnam games are not too expensive?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 25, 2010)

Tried CS:S, played really horrible. 640 x 480 All at low settings. Got about 40 FPS average, wickedly unplayable 
TF2 looks not attractive to me much so  Forget it man 
And yeah in our country games are not so much expensive so we can afford to play the latest games just like you guys all around the planet


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah i know, i visit india recently, GTA4 599/rs = £8
if you put an inexpensive video card in you will get a phemominal boost in performance, 7600gt,7800gt or anything that will fit and not too expensive but seriously better than the onboard...


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 25, 2010)

Currently I have no money so the only chance to upgrade my system is to receive something used from people, and they don't need it anymore so I can get them for no cost
Possibly I can go with the 7900GS or GT with 256Mb GDDR3. Or HD2600 for some DirectX 10 experience (HD2000 series sucks btw )
Plus a 2Gb DDR400 memory. Unluckily my motherboard only supports the old D8xx and 9xx Dual-Core CPU, they're really slow compare to just a AMD Athlon II X2 nowadays 
Pulling out more money for a whole new system is even more difficult for me. So there's only 2 way: Stick with this old, or get some free stuff to upgrade and some DIY job on my PC
P/S: Changing a lot


----------



## YautjaLord (Jan 17, 2011)

Had to uninstall few, so now it looks the way it is. In alphabetical order :

AvP 2010 (AvP3 ?)
Bioshock
Crysis
Prey

Upcoming :

Crysis 2. Hope it won't be "just" another benchmark like it's predecessor, cause judging from all trailers looks much much more than that.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 17, 2011)

The Great Escape
Half Life:Blue Shift
Call of duty 1
Battlefield 2 
Hidden and Dangerous 2
Sid Meier's : Pirates!-Live the life
Boiling Point


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jan 17, 2011)

For the past few days I've been playing "Wolf Team" http://wolfteam.softnyx.net/

It's a fully free Counter Strike type game that uTorrent set me up with via it's little app store thing - but you can just download it for free on their website.

Probably one of the most fun FREE games I have played in a while - as said its a lot like counterstrike, but with werewolves.

I only say free so many times because you actually don't have to pay them anything - unlike so many other "free" things - you can play this all you want forever legally without paying a cent - they seem to make their money selling bonus items and skins and shiz for real money, but you don't need any of that to play the game.

Plus it has a server just for n00bs, so that was great for me :3


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 17, 2011)

BazookaJoe said:


> For the past few days I've been playing "Wolf Team" http://wolfteam.softnyx.net/
> 
> It's a fully free Counter Strike type game that uTorrent set me up with via it's little app store thing - but you can just download it for free on their website.
> 
> ...



Softnyx is also the one behind Gunbound.


----------



## PirateBoy (Jan 17, 2011)

A.V.A.
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Blur
Borderlands
Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare
Combat Arms
Demigod
Devil May Cry 4
Fallout 3 + Mods
Fallout New Vegas + Mods
Metro 2033
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (2010)
Osmos
Quake 3 Arena + Team Arena
Command & Conquer Generals: Zero Hour (Remix Escalation Mod)
Torchlight
Unreal Tournament 3
Warcraft 3 - The Frozen Throne


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 17, 2011)

Starcraft
Starcraft II
Warcraft III
Diablo II
Commanche 4
Half Life
Half Life: Op Force
Half Life: Blue Shift
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 EP1
Half Life 2 EP2
Doom 3
Borderlands
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Painkiller Overdose
City Life World Ed
Sim City 4
Descent 3
FEAR
Dark Horizon
Crysis
Duke Nukem 3d running through Dosbox


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dirt 2
The Witcher Enhanced Edition
Ultima On Line


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2011)

I will probably install SimCoaster too before I format.  My HDDs are getting full.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2011)

lol ya beat me to the jpeg


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 17, 2011)

got more games than you mussels 
my steam folder is 270gb alone...
not including BC2, cod4, cod5, WIC and loads more!


----------



## Fatal (Jan 17, 2011)

Arma 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Call of Duty Black Ops
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## erixx (Jan 17, 2011)

amd driver, yeah great game hehehe

I use to uninstall games when finished with'em, so my list is really short. BF2, BC2, ArmaII, Motogp2007, Dirt2, Theatre of War, Wings of Prey, and some other,


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 17, 2011)

dargon age origins and awakening, mass effect 1 and 2, and... that's abotu it right now, only keep a few installed at a time.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, too many to list, ATM.:






And that is just STEAM.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 17, 2011)

my steam account is HUGE, but i only have about 500GB installed at the moment.  probably about half the total.

then another 150gb for D2d/impulse/eastore titles...

so 650gb installed now, not sure how many that translates too.


----------



## fusionblu (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not too serious about gaming at the moment, but here is what I have:

Front Mission Evolved
Fallout 3 GoTY Edition


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 18, 2011)

Just loaded Deadspace today


----------



## JC316 (Jan 18, 2011)

AAaaaaHHH A reckless disregard for Gravity
Assassins Creed
Borderlands
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Dead Space
Dragon Age
Half Life 2
Left 4 dead
Left 4 dead 2
The Witcher
Worms
Starcraft 2
Street Fighter IV
Doom 3
Oblivion
Titan Quest.


----------



## caleb (Jan 18, 2011)

BC2 TF2 and a ***copy Starcraf2 for single player.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

minecraft
oblivion
borderlands
FO3
AVP
System shock 2
diablo 1 and 2


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2011)

A bunch never winter nights 1 is all that matters. The rest gives me a reason to buy bigger hard drives. that is all.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

umm your rig link in your sig don't work...... 

minecraft is the only game I've been playing lately. it's hella fun!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2011)

remixedcat said:


> umm your rig link in your sig don't work......
> 
> minecraft is the only game I've been playing lately. it's hella fun!



i kinda figured. its more like a place holder if i ever feel i want to make one again. thnx.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL  no probs.....

man I'm hungry.... LOL


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 18, 2011)

Installed ATM...

Overlord
HL1, Opfor, BS, HL2, Ep1, Ep2, Witcher Enhanced Edition, Sanitarium, Planescape, Tyrian 2000, Mass Effect 1, Warcraft 3, Garrys Mod & Duke Nukem 3d. 

The funny bit is that i have very little time to play ALL of these, but i have them installed JUST in case


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 19, 2011)

You can check out my installed games below:

The Steam Folder contains the Complete Orange Box (HL:2, EP1, EP2, TF2, Portal, DOD, CS:S), Alien Swarm, Track Mania Nations Forever and Amnesia Dark Decent. I need a bigger HDD. 

Here's my Raptr Profile. Check out all the games i owned from 2009 till now.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 19, 2011)

how is that "darksiders" game?


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 20, 2011)

I think this one is a worthy mention


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 20, 2011)

Right now:

Bad Company 2
Gothic 4
Race 07/Evolution
GTR2
TDU
FallOut NV
Perpetuum Online
Lord of the Rings Online
*Two Worlds 2* Which is by far one of the better rpg games I've played in a long time.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 21, 2011)

CoD world at war
CoD black ops
Cod MW2
Crashtime III
Trainz Sim 2010
Dirt 2
Fallout NV
Machinarium
A-Train 8

getting NFS hot pursuit as soon as i get some money.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> getting NFS hot pursuit as soon as i get some money.


I wouldn't recommend it for PC.  It's only about 2 days of entertainment worth.  Free roam is completely useless (absolutely nothing to do except see how fast the Veyron can go).  No upgrades either (the only thing you can change about any car is the color and that is not allowed at all on cop cars).  The music is good and that's about it.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 21, 2011)

ATM:

Street Fighter IV
Killing Floor
Alien Swarm
Shank
Death Spank , DS: Thongs of Virtue
Suuuper Meat Boy
Black and White 1 & 2
TES:Oblivion
Morrowind
Vampire:The Masquerade
Planescape Torment
Some SCUMVM games (Monkey Island,etc.)


----------



## n-ster (Jan 21, 2011)

I have absolutely NO IDEA lol... I gotta organize my games 

got about 15~20 games installed


----------



## Frizz (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got a few piled up now thanks to steam and it's ability to back shit up 

ATM:
Cod: BLOPS
BFBC2/Vietnam
UT3 Black Edition
SC2 WoL
Mafia 2 
Supreme Commander 2
Dead Rising 2 
DiRT 2
Trine
Singularity
Street Fighter 4
Lost Planet 2
Minecraft (subscribed)
World of Warcraft Cataclysm
Counter Strike Source
Modern Warfare 1 
CoD WaW
Mass Effect 2
Metro 2033
Dragon age+ all expansions
Grand Theft Auto 4
Far Cry 2
Civilization 5
Settlers 7
Fifa 11
Fallout Vegas
Prototype
Crysis Warhead
Warcraft 3 for Dota
Assassin's Creed II
Front Mission Evolved

I really need to start deleting some of these games lol, I've finished 70-80% of these!


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 7, 2011)

In alphabethical order, yet again :

Aliens vs Predator 2010 (AvP3)
Crysis
Crysis 2 demo (depending on reviews & DX11 availability in it, will be purchased)
Prey
Serious Sam HD : FE demo (definite purchase, through Steam)

In Crysis 2 demo's case what i like is new [pseudo] Stereoscopic 3D look of menu. What pisses me off most - despite i want to check Pier17's water, to take few screens of it & ask for someone to help me in this, i can't. Why ? Cause no one so far wants to. Nevermind - when the full game will be released, reviews of it start to bombard Web & DX11 will be in it - i'll know the time is right.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 7, 2011)

Angry Birds and Plants Vs Zombies


----------



## techtard (Mar 7, 2011)

My gaming rig is currently down, but off the top of my head, I have these games installed: (Not inalphabetical order)
HL2+ep.1,2, etc
Portal
Counter strike : Source
Crysis
Dawn of war Complete
Dawn of War 2 + chaos expansion
Dragon Age
Mass effect 1 + 2
Sins of a Solar Empire
Lord of the Rings Online
Plus much more, bought a lot during the STEAM summer and winter sales recently.


----------



## Frick (Mar 7, 2011)

Age of Empires II
Knights of the Old Republic
Trackmania Nations Forever


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 7, 2011)

Starcraft II
World of Warcraft
Team Fortress 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 7, 2011)

prototype.
shift


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 13, 2011)

NBA 2K11
FIFA 11
GTA IV
GTA: SA
Alice: Madness Returns
Braid
Dragon Age: Origins & Awakening
Dragon Age 2
Capsized
Football Manager 2009
Football Manager 2011
Cities XL 2011
Cities in Motion
Gemini Rue
Dirt 2
Dirt 3
Hearts of Iron 3: Semper Fi
Victoria 2
Machinarium
Mafia 2
Mount & Blade: Warband
Mount & Blade: With Fire and Sword
Shogun 2 - Total War
Need for Speed Shift 2: Unleashed
StepMania
The First Templar
Two Worlds 2
Tropico 3
The Sims 3
The Sims Medieval
Portal
Portal 2
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Bulletstorm
Battlestations - Pacific
Mass Effect
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty 5: World at War
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Fallout 3
Fallout: New Vegas
Anno 1404
TES IV: Oblivion
World of Goo
Resident Evil 5
World in Conflict
Medieval 2 - Total War
The Last Remnant
Neverwinter Nights 2 (with all expansions)
Sins of a Solar Empire - Trinity
Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box
Race Driver GRID
Guilty Gear XX - The Midnight Carnival
Trine
TimeShift
Need for Speed: Shift
Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood
R.U.S.E.
Ultimate Knight Windom XP
Bootfighter Windom XP-sp2.net
Elemental: War of Magic
Sniper: Ghost Warrior
Starcraft 2
Cossacks: Napoleonic Wars
Cossacks: Battle for Europe
Real Warfare 1242
Worms Reloaded
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Torchlight


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2011)

55 games installed in Game Explorer:
Alpha Protocol
And Yet It Moves
Atom Zombie Smasher
Beyond Good and Evil
Brink
Cars 2
Chess Titans
Cogs
Command & Conquer
Command & Conquer Generals
Command & Conquer Generals Zero:Hour
Command & Conquer Renegade
Command & Conquer The First Decade
Command & Conquer: Red Alert
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2
Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun
Crazy Machines 2 Complete
Darkspore™
Defense Grid - Gold
Dreamcast Collection
DukeForever
Fable III
FreeCell
Hearts
Internet Backgammon
Internet Checkers
Internet Spades
Mahjong Titans
Minecraft
Minesweeper
Portal 2
Prototype
Purble Place
Red Faction: Guerrilla
Shadow Grounds
Shadowgrounds Survivor
Sol Survivor
Solitaire
Spider Solitaire
Steel Storm - Burning Retribution
Terraria
The Settlers 7 - Paths to a Kingdom
The Sims™ 3
The Sims™ 3 Ambitions
The Sims™ 3 Fast Lane Stuff
The Sims™ 3 Generations
The Sims™ 3 High-End Loft Stuff
The Sims™ 3 Late Night
The Sims™ 3 Outdoor Living Stuff
The Sims™ 3 World Adventures
The Sims™ Medieval
The Witcher 2
The Witcher Enhanced Edition
Torchlight
Trine


----------



## YautjaLord (Aug 13, 2011)

AvP 3;
Bioshock;
Crysis.

Soon to be installed:

Crysis 2;
Serious Sam 3: BFE; (once out)
Carmageddon: Reincarnation.  (due somewhere 2012)

Though i'll need larger HDD (SSD?) for it: something like WD VRaptor 600GB; looks good for large capacity/high performance HDD. SSD? Not til their prices drop.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 13, 2011)

Alice:- Madness Returns
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed II
Batman Arkham Asylum
DiRT 2
DiRT 3
Duke Nukem Forever
Fallout 3 + DLC
Fallout New Vegas
F.E.A.R 3
GRiD
Homefront
LEGO Harry Potter
Mafia II + DLC
Mass Effect + DLC
Mass Effect 2 + DLC
Oblivion + EPs
The Sims 2 + EPs up to The Sims 2 Seasons
Virtua Tennis 4


----------



## PhysXerror (Aug 13, 2011)

Damn you guys have alot of games installed! I uninstall most of my games once ive finished them, but each to his own i guess.

Battlefield bad company 2
Fallout New Vegas + DLC
NFS Shift 2
Assassins's Creed Brotherhood
Minecraft
Wow


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Damn you guys have alot of games installed! I uninstall most of my games once ive finished them, but each to his own i guess.



Hard drives are so cheap now days, I just find leaving all of my games installed is the best. I use to hate in the past feeling in the mood to play something then realizing it wasn't installed.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh damn. I hope spoiler tags work.



Spoiler



007 2008 - Quantum of Solace
007 2010 - BLOOD STONE
Age of Empires III
ALIEN SWARM
ALIENS versus PREDATOR - Classic 2000
ALIENS versus PREDATOR 2 + Primal Hunt
Amnesia - The Dark Descent
BATMAN: Arkham Asylum
Beat Hazard
BioShock
BORDERLANDS - Game of the Year Edition
Braid
Burnout Paradise
Call of Duty + United Offensive
Call of Duty - World at War
Call of Juarez
Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood
The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay
Civilization IV - Complete
Civilization V
Command & Conquer - The First Decade
Command & Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3
Command & Conquer 4 - Tiberium Twilight
Counter-Strike
Day of Defeat
Dead Rising 2
DEAD SPACE
DEAD SPACE 2
Deathmatch Classic
Deathmatch Source
DEUS EX
DIABLO II + Lord of Destruction
Dragon Age Origins - Including Expansions
The Elder Scrolls III: MORROWIND - Game of the Year Edition + MODS
The Elder Scrolls IV: OBLIVION - Game of the Year Edition + MODS
FABLE - The Lost Chapters
FALLOUT Trilogy (1, 2 and Tactics)
FALLOUT 3 - Game of the Year Edition
FALLOUT New Vegas + Dead Money, Old World Blues, Honest Hearts
FAR CRY
FAR CRY 2
Flatout
Flatout 2
Flatout 3 - Ultimate Carnage
GHOSTBUSTERS - The Video Game
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
GRID
H.A.W.X.
HλLF-LIFE
HλLF-LIFE Opposing Force
HλLF-LIFE Blue Shift
HλLF-LIFE²
HλLF-LIFE² Lost Coast
HλLF-LIFE² Episode One
HλLF-LIFE² Episode Two
Hitman - Blood Money
IRON MAN
Just Cause
The Lord of the Rings Online
MASS EFFECT
The Secret of Monkey Island - Special Edition
Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge - Special Edition
NecroVisioN
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Need for Speed Carbon
Need for Speed Undercover
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Neverwinter Nights - including Expansions
Neverwinter Nights 2 - including Expansions
OVERLORD
OVERLORD II
PORTAL
PREY
Psychonauts
Ricochet
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl + Complete mod
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky + Complete mod
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat + Complete mod
The Saboteur
Splinter Cell
Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow
Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory
Team Fortress
Team Fortress 2
Terraria
Tom Raider Anniversary
TRON 2.0
TRON Evolution
The Witcher - Enhanced Edition
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
WOLFENSTEIN
X-COM UFO Defense
X-COM Terror from the Deep
X-COM Apocalypse
X-COM Interceptor
X-COM Enforcer
XIII



I still haven't even installed the DEUS EX games, The Lord of the Rings games and several others.

EDIT: Updated!


----------



## Virus-j (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres all my games : 

Battlefield 2
Bad company 2
Demigod
Oblivion
Company of heroes Tales of Valor
Guild wars
Dungeon keeper 2
Far cry 2
Garrys mod
Global Agenda
GTA IV
Half life 2 + EP 1, EP2
Magicka
Mass effect 1 + 2 
Mount and Blade warband
CIV IV + Expansions Also CIV V
The Sims 3 + expansions
Spiral kinghts
Team Fortress 2 
Titan quest + expansion
Warcraft 3 + Frozen Throne
Star wars battlefront
Sins of a solar Empire
Star was empire at war


----------



## sy5tem (Aug 13, 2011)

Garry's Mod
Civilization V - Digital Deluxe


Fallout: New Vegas - Dead Money

Fallout: New Vegas

Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012 (Prepurchase)
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Resurgence DLC
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Stimulus DLC
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (NA)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam

Battlefield Bad Company 2 Specact DLC

Battlefield Bad Company 2 Standard Edition

Metro 2033 All Languages

Grand Theft Auto Classics

Borderlands GOTY

Darksiders

Dead Space 2


Counter-Strike: Source Beta
Retail
Left 4 Dead 2 Retail
Retail
Left 4 Dead Retail

and a lot of Left 4 Dead 2 Retail 

waiting on bf3


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 14, 2011)

Bad Company 2
World of Warcraft & expansions
Drakensang
Drakensang: The River of Time
NFS Shift 2
Two Worlds
GTA IV & DLC
Batman Arkham Asylum
Zeno Clash
The Witcher 2


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 14, 2011)

Right now the only game I have installed is the first Gothic game.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 14, 2011)

I have alot of older games to catch up on!! I only became a fully fledged PC gamer last year -















Not enough hours in the day


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 14, 2011)

Modern Warfare 2 and Cod 4. Not much time to play games


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 14, 2011)

Trine.

That is all.


----------



## smoothshooter (Aug 14, 2011)

assasin,s creed
assasin's creed 2
callofduty world at war
callofduty mw2
callofduty blackops
timeshift
alienvspredator
avatar
portal
portal2
cryostasis
batman arkam assylum
crysis
crysis 2
resident evil 5
limbo


----------



## specks (Aug 14, 2011)

Here are my shitty games(not all of them are shitty though):

1. Far Cry 2
2. Burnout Paradise
3. Splinter Cell Conviction(me likey this much)
4. H.A.W.X.
5. The Sims 3(lolwut?)
6. CoD: WAW
7. CoD: MW2
8. Cod: BO
9. Crysis
10. Crysis Warhead
11. ANGRY BIRDS
12. GetAmped 2


----------



## Altered (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont play much any more just waiting on BF3

1)Battlefield: Bad Company 2
2)America's Army 3

Side note:
3) Reserved space for Battlefield 3 

That was simple enough.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 14, 2011)

ashes cricket 09
fifa 11
assassins creed 2
just these 3,will end them and then look for new games


----------



## Omnisome (Aug 14, 2011)

Currently installed on my machine...

America's Army 3
ArmA2 Operation Arrowhead
Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2: Special Forces
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Battlefield Vietnam
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Counter-Strike: Source
Day of Deafeat: Source
Garry's Mod
Project Reality: Battlefield 2
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3
Team Fortress 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction
Total War: SHOGUN 2


No, I will not be buying Battlefield 3.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 14, 2011)

Well crap, I have a ton and I guess I really didn't think about it too much




Spoiler



Age of Empires III

Aliens VS. Predator (new one)

Aliens VS. Predator (old one)

ARMA 2

Battlefield: Bad Company 2

Borderlands

Breach

Bulletstorm

Call of Duty 4

Call of Duty: Black Ops

Call of Duty:World at War

Counter-Strike: Source

Crysis Warhead

Crysis Wars

D & D online

Dark Void

Day of Defeat: Source

Deus Ex 

Dirt

Dirt 2

Doom 3

Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil

Doom II: Hell on Earth

Doom II

Doom

Duke Nukem Forever

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

Fear

Fear: Extraction Point

Fear Perseus Mandate

Fear 2 Project Origin

Fear 3

Fallout 3

Fallout New Vegas

Final Doom

Flatout

Flatout 2

Flatout Ultimate Carnage

Global Agenda

Grid

Half Life

Half Life 2

Half Life 2 Episode One

Half Life 2 Episode two

Half Life 2 Lost Coast

Half Life Deathmatch Source

Half Life Source

Just Cause 2

Killing Floor

Left 4 Dead

Left 4 Dead 2

Lord of the Rings Online

Mafia II

Mass Effect

Mass Effect II

Metro 2033

Morrowind 

Morrowind II

Nascar 1999

Nascar 2003

Nascar 2004

Nascar Sim Racing

Portal

Portal 2

Quake 

Quake II

Quake III

Quake III Arena

Quake IV

Stalker Clear Sky

Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl

Serious Sam Classic The first encounter

Serious Sam Classic the second encounter

Serious Sam HD The first encounter

Serious Sam HD The second encounter

SIN

SIN Episodes Emergence

SIN Multiplayer

Team Fortress 2

Torchlight

TrackMania Nations Forever

Ultimate Doom

Unreal 

Unreal II

Unreal 3

Unreal Tournament

Unreal Tournament 2003

Unreal Tournament 2004

Zuma Deluxe (LOL)


----------



## chris89 (Aug 14, 2011)

Current moment:

Steam based:

Brink
Darkest Hour 41-45 (Red-Orchestra Mod)
Fallout New Vegas (No DLC as of yet waiting for GOTY Edition)
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Killing Floor (With all Character Packs)
Portal 2
Railworks (DLC: BNSF reskins (free with buying it,Class 02, 31, 37, 57, 67, 86, 101, 156, 158, 170, 380, 390, 56xx, Hall Steam locomotive, HST GWR pack, HST Buffer pack  Routes: Falmouth, Edinburgh - Glasgow, GARL, WCML N, Portsmouth Direct, Project Platform, Mark 1 & 2 Coaches, MJA & TEA Wagons That should be all :S all purchased when on sell  ) Soon to upgrade to Railworks 3 for free 
Red Orchestra 41-45 OST
Team Fortress 2 (Never knew i played on the Sep 30, 2007 (13:59:07) GMT so got the 'Primeval Warrior' badge)
TrackMania United
Worms Reloaded.

Non Steam

Fallout 3 (all dlc & mods)
GTA IV & Episodes
IL2 Sturmovik 1946
World of Subways Vol 3 London Underground.

Soon to be ordered/ On steam
Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad    

Chris


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2011)

GTA San Andreas
Bad company 2
Medal of honor
Homefront
Resident evil 5
Magicka
Rainbow six vegas 2
Team Fortress 2


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2011)

All the games i got installed i got a lot more, that isn't installed.



Spoiler



Mafia II
S4 League (haven't played it like forever)
Audiosurf - Ride Your Music
Fallout 3 + mods
Fallout New Vegas + mods
Battlefield Heroes (haven't played it it like forever either)
Medal of Honor Airborne (longtime and i forgot it)
The Saboteur (like the game but has resolution bug in 1080p :/)
F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin + Reborn
F.E.A.R. 3
Glowfish
Left 4 Dead 2 + K-On! mod
Mafia
Super Mario Bro X 1.2.1
Team Fortress 2 (i play TF more than any of the other games, lol actually true xD)
Vanguard Princess
XBlades


----------



## treehouse (Aug 14, 2011)

worms reloaded


----------



## shk021051 (Aug 15, 2011)

AssassinsCreed: Brotherhood
Cod4
Cod:waw
Cod:mw2
Cod:bo
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Napoleon Total War
Stronghold Crusader 

Coming soon:Rage -BF3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 15, 2011)

For all of your Steam maniacs, I just found this.

http://www.steamcalculator.com

Doesn't seem to account for DLC, but does count expansions. Says my account comes out to $2272.64, and I doubt I have spent more than $500, just can't beat those Steam deals.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2011)

i has no games other than dirt 3
no time for gaming.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 25, 2011)

Even more installed.



Spoiler



007 2008 - Quantum of Solace
007 2010 - BLOOD STONE
Age of Empires III
ALIEN SWARM
ALIENS versus PREDATOR - Classic 2000
ALIENS versus PREDATOR 2 + Primal Hunt
Amnesia - The Dark Descent
BATMAN: Arkham Asylum
BATTLEFIELD 1942 + Expansions
BATTLEFIELD 2 + Expansions
BATTLEFIELD 2142
BATTLEFIELD Bad Company 2
Beat Hazard
BioShock
BORDERLANDS - Game of the Year Edition
Braid
Burnout Paradise
Call of Duty + United Offensive
Call of Duty - World at War
Call of Juarez
Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood
The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay
Civilization IV - Complete
Civilization V
Command & Conquer - The First Decade
Command & Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3
Command & Conquer 4 - Tiberium Twilight
Counter-Strike
Day of Defeat
Dead Rising 2
DEAD SPACE
DEAD SPACE 2
Deathmatch Classic
Deathmatch Source
DEUS EX
DIABLO II + Lord of Destruction
Dragon Age Origins - Including Expansions
The Elder Scrolls III: MORROWIND - Game of the Year Edition + MODS
The Elder Scrolls IV: OBLIVION - Game of the Year Edition + MODS
FABLE - The Lost Chapters
FALLOUT Trilogy (1, 2 and Tactics)
FALLOUT 3 - Game of the Year Edition
FALLOUT New Vegas + Dead Money, Old World Blues, Honest Hearts
FAR CRY
FAR CRY 2
Flatout
Flatout 2
Flatout 3 - Ultimate Carnage
GHOSTBUSTERS - The Video Game
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
GRID
GUN
H.A.W.X.
HλLF-LIFE
HλLF-LIFE Opposing Force
HλLF-LIFE Blue Shift
HλLF-LIFE²
HλLF-LIFE² Lost Coast
HλLF-LIFE² Episode One
HλLF-LIFE² Episode Two
Hitman - Blood Money
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine
Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb
IRON MAN
Just Cause
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
The Lord of the Rings: War of the Ring
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle-Earth
The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle-Earth II
The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle-Earth - Rise of the Witch-King
The Lord of the Rings Online
MASS EFFECT
The Secret of Monkey Island - Special Edition
Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge - Special Edition
The Curse of Monkey Island
NecroVisioN
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Need for Speed Carbon
Need for Speed Undercover
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Neverwinter Nights - including Expansions
Neverwinter Nights 2 - including Expansions
OVERLORD
OVERLORD II
PAINKILLER + Expansion
PORTAL
PREY
Psychonauts
Ricochet
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl + Complete mod
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky + Complete mod
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat + Complete mod
The Saboteur
Splinter Cell
Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow
Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory
Splinter Cell - Double Agent
Splinter Cell - Conviction
Team Fortress
Team Fortress 2
Terraria
Tomb Raider Legend
Tomb Raider Anniversary
Tomb Raider Underworld
TRON 2.0
TRON Evolution
The Witcher - Enhanced Edition
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
WOLFENSTEIN
X-COM UFO Defense
X-COM Terror from the Deep
X-COM Apocalypse
X-COM Interceptor
X-COM Enforcer
XIII


----------



## popswala (Sep 17, 2011)

Alone in the dark
Bejeweled 3
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Clive Barkers Jerico
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
Civ V
Plants vs Zombies
Prototype
Resident Evil 5
Stalker 1 & 2
The Sims 2
The Witcher
Tom Clancys Hawk

Steam:
COD: Black Ops
Fallout: New Vegas
Forsaken World
Left 4 Dead
Metro 2033
Stalker CoP

I'm mainly just playin Forsaken World at moment.


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2011)

Windows Solitaire


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2011)

I took the easy way out:

2011-09-05  22:30    <DIR>          Braid
2011-09-13  15:52    <DIR>          Bumping Balls 4
2011-07-11  16:23    <DIR>          Civilization III Complete
2011-09-05  10:53    <DIR>          Cogs
2011-09-07  20:56    <DIR>          Crayon Physics Deluxe
2011-06-25  19:26    <DIR>          Crimsonland
2011-09-17  18:15    <DIR>          Europa Universalis III
2011-03-17  22:55    <DIR>          Fallout
2011-03-17  22:51    <DIR>          Fallout 2
2011-09-05  11:23    <DIR>          Fallout New Vegas
2011-05-23  13:14    <DIR>          freecol
2011-04-29  16:08    <DIR>          Half-Life
2011-09-16  06:10    <DIR>          Max Payne
2011-09-17  15:49    <DIR>          Max Payne 2
2011-03-11  15:36    <DIR>          Need for Speed Most Wanted
2011-05-11  00:00    <DIR>          Portal 2
2011-06-29  01:06    <DIR>          Proun
2011-03-08  00:36    <DIR>          RCT Deluxe
2011-09-07  20:27    <DIR>          save
2011-09-17  18:22    <DIR>          Sengoku Demo
2011-07-05  10:44    <DIR>          Sid Meier's Civilization IV Colonization
2011-03-17  19:54    <DIR>          Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy
2011-07-24  20:53    <DIR>          Steam
2011-05-12  20:31    <DIR>          The Lord of the Rings Online
2011-07-27  22:01    <DIR>          World of Warcraft
2011-07-05  12:41    <DIR>          X3 Reunion
2011-07-05  12:33    <DIR>          X3 Terran Conflict

2011-03-04  22:47    <DIR>          Arcanum
2011-03-04  22:49    <DIR>          Caesar3
2011-03-04  22:51    <DIR>          DeusEx
2011-03-04  22:52    <DIR>          Dwarf Fortress - 31_18_win
2011-03-04  22:52    <DIR>          EmperorRotMK
2011-03-04  22:53    <DIR>          Evil Genius
2011-03-04  22:55    <DIR>          Heroes
2011-03-04  22:56    <DIR>          Heroes 3 Complete Camp
2011-03-04  22:56    <DIR>          King's Bounty The Legend
2011-03-04  23:05    <DIR>          Mass Effect
2011-03-04  23:05    <DIR>          Mirror's Edge
2011-03-04  23:08    <DIR>          Passage
2011-03-04  23:08    <DIR>          Portal
2011-03-04  23:11    <DIR>          RIFT
2011-03-04  23:11    <DIR>          Silver
2011-03-04  23:11    <DIR>          Starcraft
2011-03-04  23:17    <DIR>          SWKotOR2
2011-03-04  23:17    <DIR>          The Settlers II - 10th Anniversary
2011-03-04  23:17    <DIR>          Tony Hawks Pro Skater 4
2011-03-04  23:19    <DIR>          Warcraft III
2011-03-04  23:19    <DIR>          zangbandtk


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 28, 2011)

Reinstalled Windows; so none.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 28, 2011)

Portal 2
Team Fortress 2
Left for Dead 2
Dead Island
Call of Duty:  Black Ops
Call of Duty:  World at War
Call of Duty 4
World of Warcraft
Starcraft 2
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Battlefield 3 Beta
Star Wars: Empire at War Gold
Torchlight
Bioshock


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 28, 2011)

ArmA 2
Hearts of Iron 3
Men of War: Assault Squad
Red Orchestra 2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 28, 2011)

too many to list but the one im playing is BF3 beta


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2011)

World of warcraft
BrawlBusters
Hard Reset
Fallout New Vegas
F1 2011
On Steam-
Call of duty world at war
Oblivion
Far cry 2
Team Fortress 2


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 28, 2011)

Empire Earth I
War Rock
Chess Titans
Need For Speed Most Wanted
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2010
And trying to get to work Need For Speed III Hot Pursuit


----------



## popswala (Oct 1, 2011)

Just added:

Portal 2
Dead Island
Call of Juarez The Cartel (bad game but something to play) I guess lol


----------



## techtard (Oct 2, 2011)

Updated my list, posting in text format, in no particular order : 
(Currently installed)+pre-orders awaiting download :
Starcraft 2
Lord of the Rings Online + all expansions, currently running Premium Free to Play account
Eve Online : Currently unsubscribed, but still installed
Age of conan : tried the free to play for a few hours, still installed
Darkstar One
Microsoft Flight Simulator X
Star Assault
Warcraft 3
Galactic Civilizations 2 Ultimate
Champions Online Free to Play, don't play but still installed
Dungeons and Dragons Free to Play, installed but haven't played in forever
Battleforge
World of Warcraft Haven't played since BC, but still installed LOL
Crysis
Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition + Toolset
Sins of a Solar Empire
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning ... didn't realize this pile of fail was still installed
Anarchy Online: Wow didn;t realize this was still on my system
Vindictus Terrible Free to Play Korean MMO, will uninstall 
Mass Effect 
Mass Effect 2
Day of Defeat Source
Counter Strike Source
Half Life
Half Life 2+Lost coast+EP1+EP2
Half Life 2 Deathmatch
Dystopia
Insurgency
Portal
Portal 2
Team Fortress 2
Aliens vs Predator, new dx11 version
Alien Swarm
Alpha Protocol
Assasin's Creed
Assasin's Creed 2
Batlefield BC2+Vietnam
Civilization 3 Gold
Civ 4 + xpacs
Company of Heroes
Darksiders
Dawn of War+xpacs
Dawn of War 2 +xpacs
Dead space
Deus Ex
Deus EX IW
Deus EX HR + just bought the DLCs
Dirt2
Fallout 3 GOTY
Jade Empire
Medieval 2 Total War
Metro 2033
Oblivion GOTY
Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising
Red Faction
Red Faction Geurrilla
Red Faction 2
STALKER
Knights of the Old Republic
The Witcher Enhanced
Titan Quest+ Immortal Throne
Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines
X Beyond the frontier+ X-tension
X2- The threat
X3 - renunion + terran conflict
+ More not installed from steam and a huge pile of floppy disks, CDs and DVDs ... basically the last 15 years of PC games are scattered around my game room.

Also, a LOT of thee games have only a few hours of gameplay or are even untouched ... especially the ones from all the damn Steam summer, winter and surprise specials. Steam is very, very sneaky like that.


----------



## YautjaLord (Dec 3, 2011)

Crysis;
AvP 2010 (3);
Serious Sam HD - TFE.

Soon Crysis 2 & probably gonna give a id's Rage a shot.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 3, 2011)

APB Reloaded.


That is all.


----------



## Grings (Dec 3, 2011)

Skyrim
Battlefield 3
Batman Arkham City

I really need to work out how to symbiotic link stuff to my mechanical drive, but these 3 (and Uncharted 3 on PS3) have had me too busy to bother trying.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 3, 2011)

SKYRIM
NBA2K12
Metro2033
Black Ops
Crysis2
Chessmaster : Grandmaster Edition


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 3, 2011)

Oblivion 
Skyrim
FIFA 12
Burnout Paradise
BF 3


----------



## yami2ki (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh lord... lets see

On Steam:

Alien Swarm
Alpha Protocol
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Bloodline Champions
Borderlands
Breath of Dead VII
Cthulhu Saves the World
Darksiders
Dirt 2
Divinity II: Dragon Knight Saga
Dota 2
Skyrim
Fallout: New Vegas
Forsaken World
L4D
L4D2
Mafia II
Medieval II: Total War 
Orcs Must Die!
Overlord
Overlord 2
Spellforce 2 Gold Edition
Star Wars: KOTOR
Team Fortress 2
Terraria
Torchlight
Trine

Others:
Witcher 2
Sims 3
Fallout 3
Bioshock 2
Assassin's Creed 2 & Brotherhood
League of Legends
Dragon Age Orgins & II
Mass Effect 2
Might and Magic Heroes VI
Morrowind


----------



## Chewers (Dec 3, 2011)

Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2142
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Battlefield 3
Skyrim
Need For Speed The Run
Angry Birds


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 3, 2011)

Team Fortress 2
Call of Duty 4
Left 4 Dead 2
Counter Strike Source
Batman Arkham City
Battlefield BC2
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect
Battlefield 3
Call of Duty MW2
Metro 2033
Portal

and VERY soon Skyrim


----------



## SaiZo (Dec 3, 2011)

CS:S, BF1942 + mods, Jets 'N' Guns, Deus Ex Human Revolution, MechWarrior 4: Mercenaries, Portal 2, Just Cause 2, entire Quake series (1,2,3,4 + mods, bots, etc.), HAWX 1 + 2.
And ofcourse Unity3D if I want to create my own games..


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 3, 2011)

Games on my system....
AVP
Batman Arkham Asylum
Batman Arkham City
Borderlands
COD Black Ops
COD Black Ops Multiplayer
COD MW2
COD MW2 Multiplayer
Cryostasis
Dirt 2
Dirt 3
Fear
Fear 2 Project origin
Fear 3 
Fear Extraction Point
Fear Perseus Mandate
GTAIV
GTA Episodes from Liberty City
HomeFront
Just Cause 2
Killing Floor
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
LIMBO
Metro 2033
Petz Catz 2 (For my daughter)
Petz Dogz 2 (For my daughter)
Petz Horsez 2 (For my daughter)
Portal
Portal 2
Secret of the Magic Crystal (For my daughter)
CIV 5
Sniper Ghost warrior
Day of Defeat
HL2 Episode 2
IL2 1946
Lead and Gold
Magika
Silent Hunter 3
Silent Hunter Wolves of the pacific
Team Fortress 2
Wings of Prey
Battlefield 2 Bad Company
Battlefield 3
Crysis 
Crysis warhead
Crysis 2
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Farcry 2
Jerhico
Fallout 3
Spore
Skyrim
Saints Row 
Postal 2
Canyon Physics DEMO (depends if you consider these as games or 3d programs that are close to games)
Heaven Benchmark (depends if you consider these as games or 3d programs that are close to games)
Tropics Benchmark (depends if you consider these as games or 3d programs that are close to games)
Sanctuary benchmark (depends if you consider these as games or 3d programs that are close to games)

Also if you consider:
3Dmark 11/Vantage/06/05/03 as games or 3D programs that run similar to games

And I think that is finally it I might edit if find anymore but as far as I can tell that is it  All on a couple of 500GB Data drives along with their backups on a 1TB drive.


----------



## popswala (Dec 4, 2011)

update:

The witcher 2

Coming soon:
anno 2070
Skyrim
Orcs must die


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 4, 2011)

World of Warcraft
Drakensang
Drakensang The River of Time
Mafia 2
BF3
Dead Island
Rage
Deus EX HR
GTA IV
TESV Skyrim
Left 4 Dead


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Dec 4, 2011)

Spoiler because of looooong list.



Spoiler



007 2002 - Nightfire
007 2008 - Quantum of Solace
007 2010 - BLOODSTONE
ALIENS versus PREDATOR Classic
ALIENS versus PREDATOR 2 + Primal Hunt
Back to the Future Episodes 1-5
Baldur's Gate
Baldur's Gate II
The Ball
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield 2
BioShock
BioShock 2
BORDERLANDS - Game of the Year Edition
BRAID
Call of Duty + United Offensive
Call of Duty 2
Call of Juarez
Call of Juarez 2 - Bound in Blood
Command & Conquer - The First Decade
Counter-Strike
Day of Defeat Classic
DEAD SPACE
DEAD SPACE 2
Deathmatch Classic
Deathmatch Source
THE DIG
The Elder Scrolls II: DAGGERFALL
The Elder Scrolls III: MORROWIND - Game of the Year
The Elder Scrolls IV: OBLIVION - Game of the Year
The Elder Scrolls V: SKYRIM
ENCLAVE
Fallout
Fallout 2
Fallout Tactics
Fallout 3
Fallout New Vegas
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
The Godfather
The Godfather II
GOTHIC
GOTHIC 2
Grand Theft Auto + London 1969
Grand Theft Auto 2
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Grim Fandango
H.A.W.X.
HλLF-LIFE
HλLF-LIFE Opposing Force
HλLF-LIFE Blue Shift
HλLF-LIFE²
HλLF-LIFE² Lost Coast
HλLF-LIFE² Episode One
HλLF-LIFE² Episode Two
HITMAN 1 - Codename 47
HITMAN 2 - Silent Assassin
HITMAN 3 - Contracts
HITMAN 4 - Blood Money
Icewind Dale
Icewind Dale II
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine
Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb
IRON MAN
Jade Empire - Special Edition
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
The Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle-earth
The Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle-earth II
The Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle-earth II - Rise of the Witch-King
The Lord of the Rings: War in the North
The Lord of the Rings Online
MAFIA
MAFIA II
Enter The Matrix
THE MATRIX - Path of Neo
The Secret of Monkey Island
Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge
The Curse of Monkey Island
Neverwinter Nights
OVERLORD
OVERLORD II
PAINKILLER
Poirot - Evil Under the Sun
Poirot - Murder on the Orient Express
PORTAL
Psychonauts
Romance of the Three Kingdoms XI
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat
SCARFACE: The World is Yours (with VMWare and Windows XP)
SILENT HILL
SILENT HILL 2
SILENT HILL 3
SILENT HILL 4
SILENT HILL 5
Splinter Cell
Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow
Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory
Splinter Cell - Double Agent
Super Street Fighter IV - Arcade Edition
Team Fortress Classic
Team Fortress 2
Terraria
TRON 2.0
TRON Evolution
Wallace & Gromit Complete
Wing Commander III
WOLVERINE
X-COM Series



Tons more!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2011)

World of Tanks
BF3

thats it!


----------



## stefanels (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 4, 2011)

nfs:the run
batman AC
L.a. noire
Sr3  and of course skyrim.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 4, 2011)

ME2,ME,Dead Island,Avadon the black fortress,D3 beta,TDU2


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 4, 2011)

*Desktop:*

Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed: Revelations
Attack on Pearl Harbour
Battlefield 3
Bloodline Champions
Bulletstorm
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Civilization V
Company of Heroes
Company of Hereos: Opposing Fronts
Darksiders
Devil May Cry 4
DiRT 2
DiRT 3
F1 2011
Football Manager 2012
Gears of War
GRID
GTA IV
H.A.W.X.
Iron Grip Marauders
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Lost Planet
Lost Planet 2
Medal of Honor Airborne
Medal of Honor (2010)
Mirror's Edge
Need for Speed: Pro Street
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
Need for Speed: Shift
Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed
Prototype
Red Orchestra 2
Resident Evil 5
Ruse
Sacred 2: Fallen Angel
Shank
Skyrim
Street Fighter IV
Supreme Commander 2
The Sims 3
Titan Quest
Titan Quest Immortal Throne
Torchlight
Wings of Prey
World of Warcraft

*Acer Aspire:*

Football Manager 2012
Torchlight
World of Warcraft


----------



## vladmire (Dec 8, 2011)

acer 4738zg
games installed - crysis2 and cod mw3, other online games - mu online, boi and cabal.

runs quite descent enough, getting around 25-30fps low to med settings.


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 23, 2012)

In alphabethical order:

Aliens vs Predator 2010 (AvP3);
Crysis;
Crysis 2; (yup, in 1920x1200 DX11 glory)
Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter.

Soon:

Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter;
Carmageddon: Reincarnation (once out).


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 23, 2012)

Bioshock
Battlefield 3
CoD: MW3
Starcraft II
Super Meat Boy
Osmos
L4D2
WoW
League of Legends
Machinarium
Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
Team Hatress 2
Portal 2
Civilization V
Star Trek Online
Alan Wake
Dead Space
Counter-Strike: Source
Fallout 3
Fallout New Vegas
Borderlands
RAGE
Revenge of the Titans
Binding of Isaac
DiRT 3
Space Quest Collection
Police Quest Collection
Aliens vs Predator
Alice: Madness Returns
Plants vs Zombies
World of Goo
and probably more.  I should play some of them sometime.


----------



## Frick (Feb 23, 2012)

*Alice Madness Returns*
Braid
*Bumping Balls 4*
Cogs
Crayon Physics Deluxe
Crimsonland
Dear Esther
Deus Ex HR
Deus Ex IW
Emperor Rise of the Middle Kingdom
*Europa Universalis III*
Fallout
Fallout 2
Fallout 3
Fallout NV
Half-Life
Half-Life 2 with episodes
Heroes of Might and Magic 2
*Heroes of Might and Magic 3 Complete*
All Heroes Chronicles
*Kingdoms of Amalur*
Jedi Knight Jedi Academy
SW ToR
SW Knights of the Old Republic
SWKoTor 2
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Neverwinter Nights 2
Portal 2
Proun
Rollercoaster Tycoon Deluxe
Risen
Civilization IV Colonization
Starcraft
The Lord of the Rings Online
The Settlers II 10th Anniversary
World of Warcraft
*ZangbandTK2*

EDIT: Bolded the games I play kinda regularly.


----------



## TheRagnarok (Feb 23, 2012)

Battlefield 3
Team Fortress 2
Limbo
Eve Online


----------



## YautjaLord (Feb 19, 2013)

A little change:

Aliens vs Predator 3 (2010);
Carmageddon+Splat Pack+DosBox; (part of 25$ pledge @ Carma: Reincarnation KS campaign, as GOG.com free DL)
Crysis 2;
Serious Sam HD: TFE.

Once i get my hands on Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit (retail package) & SP1 is dl'd - Serious Sam 3+it's DLC, Crysis 3 & Carma: Reincarnation. 



Spoiler



As KS C:R 25$ backer i also get a chance to beta test it. 



Awesome f***in' year. Cheers all.


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 19, 2013)

Path of Exile
Starcraft 2
Dota 2
Company of Heroes
Skyrim


----------



## syeef (Feb 19, 2013)

Steam:
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed: Revelations
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
Garshasp: The Monster Slayer (Made by Iranians, kind of like Prince of Persia)

Origin:
NFS: Undercover
NFS: Hot Pursuit (2010)


----------



## daddyd302 (Feb 19, 2013)

Steam says I got 416 games, I doubt it but my Steam folder is over 1.1TB. 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197976566349/games?tab=all


----------



## Absolution (Feb 20, 2013)

Dota 2, Witcher 2, Blur, APB: Reloaded


----------



## lyndonguitar (Feb 20, 2013)

All Valve Games
Dota 2
Garry's Mod
All COD games
All GTA games
All Max Payne games

Almost every mainstream strategy game, like Total War, Sins of a Solar Empire, SC I-II, COH, WIC, WC3, Supcom, XCOM, Dawn of War, Red Alert, etc
I have some indie ones as well

Almost all mainstream RPG game, like Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Skyrim, Dark Souls, Deux Ex, Diablo III, Torchlight 1 and 2, Guild Wars 2, Terraria, etc
I have some indie ones as well

NBA 2k10 to 2k13

Some games by Strategy First, the publisher(I bought the complete pack on steam)

Arma series
Crysis series
Bioshock series
Battlefield series

Metro 2033
Darksiders
FarCry 3
Dishonored
PAYDAY
Borderlands
Sleeping Dogs
AC: Revelations
Saints Row 3
Prototype
Orcs must die 1 and 2
Just Cause 2

Resident Evil 5
Amnesia
Slender
Walking Dead
Dead Island

and many more F2P and small games..., too many to mention

Mind you that I have at least played(if not already beaten or completed) almost every game I mentioned.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bf3
BC2
CS 1.6
CSS 
CSGO
Call of duty W@W
Company of heroes
CoH Opposing fronts
CoH Tales of Valor
CS S beta
Crysis 2
Darksiders
DoD
Deathmatch Classic
GTA IV
GTA Episodes from Liberty City
HL
HL2
HL2 DM
HL2 LC
HL BS
HL OF
Metro 2033
Nation Red
Red Faction Armageddon
Richochet
Saints Row the third
Team Fortress Classic


----------



## odameyer (Feb 20, 2013)

Ace of Spades
AquaNox
Arma 2
Arma 2: Operation Arrowhead
Assassin's Creed
Audiosurf
Battlefield 2
*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*
Beat Hazard
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
BIT.TRIP BEAT
BIT.TRIP RUNNER
Clive Barker's Jerichio
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
Counter-Strike: Source
*Day of Defeat: Source*
DCS: Black Shark
Defense Grid: The Awakening
Deus Ex
Digital Combat Simulator: A10-C Warthot
DiRT 2
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Garrys Mod
GoldenEye: Source v4.2
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto IV
*Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City*
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
GRID
Half Life 2
Half Life 2: Deathmatch
Half Life 2: Episode one
Half Life 2 Episode Two
Half Life 2: Lost Coast
Jamestown
Jet Set Radio
Just Cause 2
Killing Floor
Lead and Gold - Gangs of the Wild West
*Left 4 Dead 2*
Metro 2033
Midnight Club II
Mirror's Edge
Need for Speed: SHIFT
Nightsky
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Overlord
Penumbra: Overture
Portal 
Portal 2
*RACE 07*
RaceRoom Racing Experience
Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad
Red Orchestra: Osfront 41-45
Rigs of Rods
*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl*
Samorost 2
Shank
The Ship
Sniper Elite
Sonic Adventure DX
SpaceChem
Super Meat Boy
Team Hat-Trading Game 2
Team Fortress Classic
Terraria 
*Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD*
Train Simulator 2013
Tribes: Ascend
Universe Sandbox
Uplink
World of Goo

and of course Minecraft which is the only thing I've really played in the last 2 months.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 20, 2013)

Assassin's Creed Revelations
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
Batman Arkham City
Borderlands 2
Darksiders
DiRT 3
Far Cry 3
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Just Cause 2
Killing Floor
Planet side 2
RAGE
Saints Row: The Third
Sid Meier's Civilization V
Sleeping Dogs
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD
Tribes: Ascend


----------



## saknid (Feb 20, 2013)

Assassin Creed Brotherhood
Assassin Creed Revelations
Call of Duty Black Ops 2
Counter Strike Global Offensive
Counter Strike Source
Need For Speed Pro Street 
Need For Speed Run
Battlefield 3 
Batman Arkhem City 
Far Cry 2 

On my desktop...And last time I played about a week ago job is Killing...


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got over 100 Steam games, latest two are DMC and ACM. I have 8 Origin games, latest two are Dead Space 3 and Crysis 3. There are some older games as well, like Giants Citizen Kabuto, Enclave, System Shock 2 and Armed and Dangerous along with MoH and BFBC2.


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 20, 2013)

Rather not say, I have too many D: Some I haven't even played yet.


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 20, 2013)

Not really in order but meh.

Alliance of Valiant Arms
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Audiosurf
Bastion
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
Batman Arkham City
Battielfield 3
BioShock
BioShock 2
Blacklight: Retribrution (idt i even played this yet)
Borderlands
Borderlands 2
Burnout Paradise
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3
Crysis Maximum Edition
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition
Crysis Wars
Darksiders
Darksiders 2
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
Diablo 3
Dota 2
Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition
Dragon Age 2
Dustfroce
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Fallout 3 GOTY
Fallout: New Vegas
Grand Theft Auto IV
Gratuitous Space Battles
Jamestown
Just Cause 2
League of Legends
Metro 2033
Minecraft 
Nexuiz
Portal 2
Red Faction: Armageddon
Rochard 
Shatter
Shoot Many Robots
Space Pirates an Zombies
Star Wars - The Old Republic
Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
Team Fortress 2
Torchlight
Transformers War for Cybertron
Transformers Fall of Cybertron
Vessel
World of Warcraft

Shit guess I have more than I thought


----------



## misato (Feb 20, 2013)

Battlefield 3
Crysis 2
Street Fighter 4
Mass Effect 3
Starcraft 2
Medal of Honor: Warfighter
Batman: Arkham City


----------



## Frick (Feb 20, 2013)

Baldur's Gate with Tales of the Sword Coast

Diablo 2 with Lord of Destruction


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 6, 2014)

this is what i got in my pocket 

Dota 2






Left 4 Dead 2






Counter-Strike: Global Offensive






Total War: ROME II






Men of War: Assault Squad






Defiance






Dead Island Riptide






Resident Evil 6 / Biohazard 6






Grand Theft Auto IV






Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare






Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist






Rust






Tomb Raider






Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 






Call of Duty: Ghosts 






Devil May Cry 4






Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City






Killing Floor






Borderlands 2






Worms Ultimate Mayhem






Natural Selection 2






Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition






Guns of Icarus Online






Delta Force: Land Warrior






Delta Force: Task Force Dagger






Commandos: Beyond the Call of Duty






Delta Force






Delta Force 2






Borderlands






Commandos 2: Men of Courage






Commandos 3: Destination Berlin






Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines






Finally


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow some of you have a lot of games installed. Doesn't that slow down the system significantly? I only have Left 4 dead 2, Hearthstone, League of Legends.Never felt to need to have 10+ games installed at the same time because I like playing 1 game at a time.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 6, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Wow some of you have a lot of games installed. Doesn't that slow down the system significantly? I only have Left 4 dead 2, Hearthstone, League of Legends.Never felt to need to have 10+ games installed at the same time because I like playing 1 game at a time.




lol bro welcome to the gamers world  if i could add more games which i would in near future i would,  i forgot also to mention mine craft


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll add:

ETS2
Terriria
kerbel Space program


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 6, 2014)

> i forgot also to mention mine craft


Ha ha for some reason I fell like a retard when trying to play mine craft because I couldn't even chop down a tree.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 6, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Ha ha for some reason I fell like a retard when trying to play mine craft because I couldn't even chop down a tree.




lol i can feel u mate  ,, that happen to me when i first time played that game,

it is really nice game tho, but i think to some point now rust has breaking the back of minecraft, others will sure don't agree with me, cause each game has its own culture and feature, 



Ahhzz said:


> Geez, Samo. You had WAY too much fun making screen shots
> Let's see, from memory....
> LFD2, ESO Beta, Epic Space Online, Skyrim, Warframe, Star Citizen, Batman Arkham Asylum, Dead Island, Tribes: Ascend, Path of Exile, Fallen Enchantress, Endless Space, Evochron, SOASE:Rebellion, Borderlands, BL2, DX: HR, War for the Overworld, DungeonLand, Legends of Dawn, Dawn of Fantasy Kingdom wars, Fallout:NV, MAIA, Nexus: Jupiter, Shadowrun returns, the Bard's Tale, X, X2, X3, LOTRO, Neverwinter, ... *sigh* will have to look again when I get home




lol Can't help my self instead of just reading names, i would love to see a picture for it  which make it excited  

i hope u enjoyed that i did enjoy to be honest but it was too much  hahaha


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 6, 2014)

Geez, Samo. You had WAY too much fun making screen shots 
Let's see, from memory.... 
LFD2, ESO Beta, Epic Space Online, Skyrim, Warframe, Star Citizen, Batman Arkham Asylum, Dead Island, Tribes: Ascend, Path of Exile, Fallen Enchantress, Endless Space, Evochron, SOASE:Rebellion, Borderlands, BL2, DX: HR, War for the Overworld, DungeonLand, Legends of Dawn, Dawn of Fantasy Kingdom wars, Fallout:NV, MAIA, Nexus: Jupiter, Shadowrun returns, the Bard's Tale, X, X2, X3, LOTRO, Neverwinter, ... *sigh* will have to look again when I get home


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2014)

There's over 500 games installed currently...


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 6, 2014)

plants vs zombies and age of empires II

i rarely play games, sometimes just online easy games


----------



## eskwy911 (Mar 6, 2014)

BF4
Thief
Shouth Park : Stick of truth


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is from memory

Steam (I think I'm forgetting some):
Afterfall Insanity
Dead Space
Metro 2033
Nazi Zombie Army 1&2
Outlast
Payday the Heist
Tomb Raider
Trine 2


Origin:
Battlefield 4
Dead Space 2&3


----------



## Vario (Mar 6, 2014)

I uninstall games I have completed and don't play anymore, other than multiplayer stuff, so at the moment I still have:
Tribes Ascend
Path of Exile
Just Cause 2
Endless Space
Rage
Space Engineers
Call of Jaurez Gun Slinger
Metro 2033  & Last Light
Hitman Absolution
SC2

I have a ton of games uninstalled, like BF4 etc that I don't play as much.  I try to uninstall single player games or multiplayer games that I am tired of, so that I can play stuff that I acquired in sales.  Otherwise I acquire junk I don't play lol.

edit: found more, Payday 2, Natural Selection 2, TF2, CS: GO


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 6, 2014)

Vario said:


> I uninstall games I have completed and don't play anymore, other than multiplayer stuff, so at the moment I still have:
> Tribes Ascend
> Path of Exile
> Just Cause 2
> ...



you have space engineer? that did break my heart  



Vario said:


> Yep I like the game but man it can really chug even with an i7, seems to be entirely single threaded code iirc.  I like making a big ship and crashing into stuff but it can turn into a slide show.



my friend have this game, and soon i tell him are u playing space engineer he start going to break his pc hahaha, i can't tell u how i hate this game even without playing it, how possible u could play that game  

dude the better solution for this issue is u leave that game alone and never play it  lool


----------



## Vario (Mar 6, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> you have space engineer? that did break my heart


Yep I like the game but man it can really chug even with an i7, seems to be entirely single threaded code iirc.  I like making a big ship and crashing into stuff but it can turn into a slide show.


----------



## Black.Raven (Mar 6, 2014)

Bf4
Need for speed: most wanted 2012 or 2013 i dunno
Stronghold Crusader (played this game waaay to much. but i loved every second of it )

Didnt have to much time for gaming since i put in the samsung ssd.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 6, 2014)

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
Assassins Creed II
Assassins Creed III
Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag
Batman Arkham City
Battlefield 3
Battlefield 4
Bioshock: Infinitive
Borderlands 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Call of Duty: Black OPs II
Call of Duty: Ghosts
Crysis 2 Maximus Edition
Crysis 3 Hunter Edition
Dishonored
Dead Space
Devil May Cry 5
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
DOTA 2
Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
FarCry 3
GRID 2
GTA IV
Hitman: Absolution
Left 4 Dead 2
Lego Batman 2 DC Super Heros
Metal Gear: Rising Revengeance
Metro: Last Light
Mirror's Edge
Mortal Kombat Complete Edition
NBA 2K13
NBA 2K14
Need For Speed: Rivals
OddWorld: Abes Oddysee
Portal 2
Remember Me
Saints Row: The Third
SimCity
Sleeping Dogs
South Park: The Stick of Truth
Street Fighter IV
Street Fighter X Tekken
Thief
Tomb Raider
World of Warcraft


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> Delta Force 2



I played the balls out of that game in 1999!!!!! I remember that map specifically. Great LAN map as guys would hide in the structures and I would just launch a nade for easy kill.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 6, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I played the balls out of that game in 1999!!!!! I remember that map specifically. Great LAN map as guys would hide in the structures and I would just launch a nade for easy kill.




hehe  i bet you that this game was almost the most amazing game ever, ! i can't stop playing it, the fact i'm very sad that no one play it online now or there is no upcoming new delta force, 

these were the old days   i love it, i remember also large people playing lan, and it goes for hours and hours  hehe, i would replay this game over and over if there is possibility to play online !


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 6, 2014)

Arma 2 (all of the DLC packs as well)
Arma 3
Arma: Cold War Assault
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed III
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition
Batman: Arkham City GOTY
BattleField: Bad Company 2
COD: MW2 *ashamed*
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Counter-Strike 1.6
Counter-Strike: Source
Dayz
DLC Quest
Fallout
Fallout 2
Fallout 3- GOTY
Fallout Tactics
Fallout: New Vegas
Forge
Garry's Mod
Gratuitous Space Battles
Gratuitous Tank Battles
Half-Life 2
Hitman: Absolution
Just Cause 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Mirror's Edge
PAYDAY: The Heist
Portal 2
Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad
Rising Storm
Sacred 2 Gold (Super good game!)
Civ 5
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
Super Meat Boy
Take On helicopters
Team Fortress 2
Terraria
Trials Evolution Gold Edition
Tropico 3
War of the Roses
War Thunder

Now, non steam games!

Battlefield 1942
battlefield 2
Battlefield 3
battlefield 4
Burnout: Paradise
Crysis 3
Dragon Age II
Mass Effect 2
Medal of Honor
Shift 2 Unleased
EVE Online
Elder Scrolls Online Beta
Beam NG Drive
World Of Warcraft
Diablo 2
Hearthstone
Minecraft (doesnt take up much room though)

I think I know why I'm always so low on storage space lol


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 6, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Arma 2 (all of the DLC packs as well)
> Arma 3
> Arma: Cold War Assault
> Assassin's Creed
> ...




How much do you recommend arma 3?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2014)

This should cover 90% of what I have installed.

Alan Wake
Alan Wake American Nightmare
Aliens vs Predator
Alpha Protocol
Assassins Creed II
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield 3
Battlefield 4
Borderlands
Borderlands 2
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Bioshock Infinite
Burnout Paradise
Call of Juarez Gunslinger
Castlevania Lord of Shadow
Chaos on Deponia
Chivalry Medieval Warfare
Command & Conquer Red Alert 3
Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 Uprising
Crysis Warhead
Crysis 2
Crusader Kings II
Dark Souls
Deponia
The Darkness II
Dead Island
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
Dead Space 3
Dear Esther
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Deus Ex Human Revolution - Missing Link
DiRT 2
Dishonored
Divinity II
Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition
Dragon Age II
Duke Nukem Forever
Dust An Elysian Tail
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim
Endless Space
Fallout
Fallout 2
Fallout 3
Fallout New Vegas
FEAR 3
Fable - The lost Chapters
Fable III
Fallen Enchantress
Fallen  Enchantress Legendary Heroes
Far Cry 3
Final Fantasy VII
The First Templar
Game Dev Tycoon
Grand Theft Auto 4
Goodbye Deponia
GRID
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 Episode 1
Half Life 2 Episode 2
Hard Reset
Hegemony Philip of Macedon
Hitman Absolution
Just Cause 2
Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning
King Arthur The Role Playing War Game
King Arthur II The Role Playing War Game
The Kings Crusade
LA Noire
Left 4 Dead 2
Legendary
Long Live The Queen
Mafia II
Mare Nostrum
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Max Payne
Max Payne 2 The Fall of Max Payne
Max Payne 3
Medal of Honor
Medieval Total War
Medieval II Total War
Metro 2033
Might & Magic Heroes VI
Mirrors Edge
Mount & Blade Warband
Overlord
Overlord II
Overlord Raising Hell
Painkiller Black Edition
Portal
Portal 2
RAGE
Resident Evil 5
Risen 2 Dark Waters
Rogue Legacy
Romance of The Three Kingdoms XI
Romance of The Three Kingdoms XI + Power Up Kit + English Translation Patch
Stalker Call of Pripyat
Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl
Sacred 2 Gold
Saints Row 2
Saints Row The Third
Sanctum 2
Shadowrun Returns
Shogun Total War
Sid Meier's Civilization V
Singularity
Sins of a Solar Empire Trinity
Sleeping Dogs
Sniper Elite V2
Sniper Elite V2 Nazi Zombie Army
Spec Ops The Line
Star Wars Kotor
Star Wars Kotor II
STORM Frontline Nation
Strike Suit Zero
Supreme Commander 2
Syberia
Syberia 2
System Shock 2
Terraria
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction
Tomb Raider
Total War Rome 2
Total War Shogun 2
Trine
Trine 2
Tropico 4
Two Worlds II
Unity of Command
Universe Sandbox
Valdis Story Abyssal City
Victoria II
The Walking Dead
War of the Roses
Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine
The Witcher 2 Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
XCOML Enemy Unknown


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 6, 2014)

Samo_Krose said:


> How much do you recommend arma 3?


I haven't played it since November, but when I last played it was still super glitchy, and I felt that Arma 2 had so much more to do. it could've changed since I've played though, anyone played it recently?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anno 2070
Arctic Combat
Arma 2
Arma 2: Operation Arrowhead
Arma 2: Private Military Company
Assassins Creed Revelations
Assetto Corsa
Batman: Arkham Origins
BioShock: Infinite
Borderlands 2
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 4
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Crysis
Dead Island
Dead Space
Deadlight
Dirt 2
Dirt 3
Dishonored
Skyrim
F1 2012
Half Life 2
Hitman: Absolution
Left 4 Dead 2
Metro 2033
Metro Last Light
MotoGP 13
MX vs ATV Reflex
NBA 2k13
Payday: The Heist
Serious Sam HD
Sleeping Dogs
Sniper Elite V2
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2
Sniper Ghost Warror 2
Soldier Front 2
Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed
Spec Ops: The Line
Star Wars - Battlefront II
The Swapper
Tomb Raider
Trials Evolution Gold Edition
Tribes: Ascend
War Thunder
Wargame: AirLand Battle
The Witcher 2
World in Conflict

Non Steam Games:
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Battlefield 2142
Battlefield 3
Battlefield 4
Crysis 2
Crysis 3
Dead Space 3
Mass Effect 3
Medal of Honor
Medal of Honor Warfighter

SplinterCell: Blacklist
Assassins Creed III
Far Cry 3
Splinter Cell Conviction
Splinter Cell Double Agent


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 6, 2014)

Rust
South Park The stick of truth


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 6, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> Rust
> South Park The stick of truth



Thats it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2014)

L4D2
Minecraft
Skyrim


----------



## christoph_789 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thats everything I got, and everything is installed 

Age of Empires 2 HD
Age of Empires 3
Age of Mythology
Anno 1404
Anno 1503
Anno 1701
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Battlefield 4
Bioschock Inifinite
Blur
Brink
Civilization 5
CS:GO
CS:S
Dark Souls
Dawn of War 2: Retribution
Deadlight
Dirt 3
Driver San Francisco
Empire Total War
Far Cry 3
Final Fantasy VII
Half Life
Ikaruga
Just Cause 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga
Napoleon Total War
Natural Selection
Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005)
Nexuiz
Payday 2
Portal 2
Terraria
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The King of Fighters 13
The Last Remnant
The Witcher 2
Tomb Raider
Total War Battles Shogun
Total War Mediveal 2
Total War Rome 2
Total War Shogun
Total War Shogun 2
Total War Shoguns 2: Fall of the Samurai
Trackmania 2: Stadium
Wargame Airland Battle
Wargame European Escalation


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 6, 2014)

Vario said:


> I uninstall games I have completed and don't play anymore, other than multiplayer stuff, so at the moment I still have:
> Tribes Ascend
> Path of Exile
> Just Cause 2
> ...



Vario, you play T:A?  Under what handle?  And damn, forgot the Metro's, and the STALKERs (Clear Sky and CoP)...


----------



## Virus-j (Mar 6, 2014)

Thief and planetside 2 at the moment.


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 6, 2014)

Just Cause 2
Saints Row IV (+DLC)
Deus Ex Human Revolution Directors Cut
Firefall
Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army 2 (my step son seems to like the game..)
Supreme Commander 2
Metal Gear Rising Revenge
Grid 2
Quake 1, 2, 3, 4


----------



## R00kie (Mar 6, 2014)

8-Bit MMO
Aliens vs. Predator
Assassins Creed III
Assassins Creed IV Black Flag
Bioshock Infinite
Black Mesa Source
Borderlands
Borderlands 2
Call of Duty Black Ops
Call of Duty Black Ops II
Chivalry Medieval Warfare
Counter Strike 1.6
Counter Strike Source
Counter Strike Global Offensive
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition
Crysis 3 Hunter Edition
Dead Island
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
DiRT 2
DOOM 3 + Resurrection of Evil
Dragon Age Origins Ultimate
Garrys Mod
Skyrim Legendary Edition
Far Cry 2
Far Cry 3
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto Episodes From Liberty City
Half Life 2, Episode 1, Episode 2, Deathmatch
Hitman 2 Silent Assassin
Just Cause 2
Kane and Lynch 2 Dog Days
Loadout
Magicka
Max Payne 1,2,3
Metro 2033
Metro Last Light
Portal 1,2
POSTAL 2 Complete
Red Faction
Red Faction Guerrilla
Saints Row IV
Takedown Red Sabre
Terraria
Tomb Raider 2013
Unreal Tournament 3 Black
Viscera Cleanup Detail Santa's Rampage
Witcher 2

Battlefield 3
Battlefield 4
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Spore, Creepy and Cute, Galactic Adventures
Thief
Assassins Creed Liberation HD
Battlefield 2 Complete
Medal of Honor Allied Assault
Fable III


----------



## Vario (Mar 6, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I played the balls out of that game in 1999!!!!! I remember that map specifically. Great LAN map as guys would hide in the structures and I would just launch a nade for easy kill.


You guys ever play Joint Operations: Typhoon Rising by the same company? 


Ahhzz said:


> Vario, you play T:A?  Under what handle?  And damn, forgot the Metro's, and the STALKERs (Clear Sky and CoP)...


Yes,I'll pm you the handle for tribes ascend.  I play kind of irregularly but feel free to add me, I don't know too many people that play, my friends hate the game LOL.  I used to play Tribes 2 a ton!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 6, 2014)

AC III
AC Black Flag
AC Liberation
Aliens Colonial Marines (played once, just taking up needless space)
Batman Arkham Origins
Battlefield 4
Bioshock Infinite
Call of Duty Black Ops 2
Call of Duty Ghosts
Call of Juarez Gunslinger
Crysis 3
Dead Island Riptide
Dead Space 3
Dishonored
Doom 3 BFG Edition
Far Cry 3
Ghost Recon Future Soldier
GRID
GRID 2
Hitman Absolution
Mass Effect 3
Medal of Honor Warfighter
Metro 2033
Metro Last Light
Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012
Need for Speed Rivals
Payday The Heist
Payday 2
Remember Me
Resident Evil 4 Ultimate HD
Resident Evil 6
Resident Evil Revelations
Sleeping Dogs
Sniper Ghost Warrior 2
Splinter Cell Blacklist
Star Trek 2013
The Walking Dead
The Walking Dead Season 2
Thief 2014
Tomb Raider 2013


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 6, 2014)

-Splinter Cell Blacklist(Chaost Theory is still the best)
-Battlefield 4(on hold due tu packet loss from my ISP)
Like said before i like to play one game at the time.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

All these long lists of games make me want put my games on my hdd so I can fit much much more. I just may do that...and have a free ssd thereafter


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2014)

Most older games dont really benefit much from the SSD so I use my HDDs for most games and the SSD for a select few like Total War Rome 2 / BF4 / Skyrim where faster reads keep games from stuttering.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 6, 2014)

well my turn:

Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn
Firefall
Star Wars The Old Republic#
Tera (US)
Warframe
Tomb Raider 2013
Battlefield 4
Battlefield: Bad Compagny 2
Call Of Duty: Ghost
Crysis 3
Crysis 2
Divinity II: Ego Draconis
Loong online
Scarlet Blade
Aura Kingdom (beta)
Kingdom Of Amalur: Reckoning
Mass effect 1
Mass effect 2
Mass effect 3
Dragon Age: origine+Awakening
Dragon Age 2
Ryzom

and a tons of non installed one...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2014)

Steam[478]: http://steamcommunity.com/id/igofast/games?tab=all

Origin[15]: 
Battlefield 3
Bulletstorm
Burnout Paradise
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition
Darkspore
Gatling Gears
Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Medal of Honor
Red Alert 3
Red Alert 3 Uprising
SimCity
The Sims 3 + all expansions

uPlay[2] (a lot of them appear under Steam Profile like Anno 2070):
Driver San Francisco
The Settlers 7

GOG[5]:
Constructor
StarTopia
Sam and Max Beyond Space and Time
Sam and Max Save the World
Urban Chaos

Others[10]:
Anomaly Korea
Anomaly Mobile Campaign
Funky Smugglers
Lair of the Evildoer
Great Permutator
Minecraft
Sleepwalker's Journey
Smooth Operators
The Sea Will Claim Everything
LEGO Batman 2

That's 510 give or take some.


----------



## Samo_Krose (Mar 7, 2014)

now i do understand how do we waste our life  lol just kidding


----------



## arskatb (Mar 7, 2014)

I bet u guys plays just few game from ur list. All other just waste of spa


----------



## XSI (Mar 7, 2014)

Heroes of might & magic 3 complete. (pro player)
Unreal tournament GOTY edion (1999)
C&C Generals
Lord of the rings Rotk (2004)
Lotr Rotk Lego
The Witcher
Batman Arkham Asylum
The blades of time
Devil may cry 5
Mortal combat (newest)
Injustice Gods among us.
SOUTH PARK:THE STICK OF TRUTH and maybe few more.
don't play all. some are just few hours of play. mostly playing old classics


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 12, 2014)

I got D3+SOul reaper coming,
Bleed played only once maybe some day will play more
CS:global stopped playing long time ago
Path of exile:got till lvl 50 or so,was looking forward for VAAL expasion but never played because D3:soulreaper
Divitiy alpha stage waiting for updates
MEtal slug 3 killed 1st boss
THats it ATM


----------



## R2Dani (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh, way too many. I have a Steam problem, I do...

A few highlights:

Crusader Kings II (because character-driven history is the best kind of history)
Hearthstone (out of closed beta! Whee!)
League of Angels (okay, so that's _bookmarked_, not installed... anyway)
Nation Red (best twin-stick shooter on Steam, and the true heir to Crimsonland, if anyone has ever played that)
Risk of Rain (pretty hardcore platformer with certain Roguelike elements -- kind of Binding of Isaac as a platformer, tons of unlocks and such)


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 16, 2014)

Aliens vs Predator (2010);
Serious Sam HD: The 1st Encounter;
Serious Sam HD: The 2nd Encounter;
Carmageddon;
Carmageddon: Splat Pack;

This:



Spoiler












Lags *ALOT*, but MAN - looks & plays *AWESOME!!!!!!!* Cheers.

P.S. Steam *Early Access *= Pre-Alpha as you'll see in pic. You've been warned.  Keep headbangin'.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, I'm enjoying the hell outta mine   Looking forward to watching it progress. Obviously a lot of bugs, but enjoyable anyway


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 16, 2014)

Games right now : 

WolfTeam
Borderlands 2
Supreme Commander : Forged Alliance


----------



## BigBoi (Mar 16, 2014)

Dota 2...

That's it! Lol

Will install a ton more once i get to build a new rig


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 16, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Oh, I'm enjoying the hell outta mine   Looking forward to watching it progress. Obviously a lot of bugs, but enjoyable anyway



So as i & rest of KS backers. Cheers. Awesome - *AWESOME *- f**kin game!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2014)

Steam




Other





A few


----------



## RCoon (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't really list them, got origin games, humble bundle, and GOG games as well...


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 3, 2014)

ets2,torchlight2,thesims3,citiesxl,some cat game,terraria, minecraft,mirrors edge, and some otehr


----------



## RCoon (Apr 3, 2014)

People should check out Enhanced Steam. It's a Firefox/Chrome extension that makes the browser version of steam show more info. If you go to account details with the extension installed, it shows how much you've spent on steam!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## RCoon (Apr 3, 2014)

tigger said:


>


 
Makes you wonder where it all went right?


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 3, 2014)

In no particular order.

League of legends
Dota 2
Call of Duty MW3
Burnout paradise
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Crysis 2
Crysis 3
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
Dead Space 3
Mirrors Edge
Bulletstorm
Battlefield 3
Borderlands
Borderlands 2
Arma 2 DayZ
Just Cause 2
Starcraft 2 
Minecraft
Batman Arkam Asylum
Batman Arkham City
Fallout 3 
Fallout New Vegas
Portal
Portal 2
Dragon Age: origins
Dragon Age 2
Tera
Warframe
Torchlight
Dishonored
Darksiders
Darksiders 2
Amnesia
Audiosurf
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Bioshock infinite
Dead island 
Deus ex Human Revolution
Grand theft auto 4 
Metro 2033
Left 4 Dead 2
Transformers war for cybertron
Transformers Fall of Cybertron


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 5, 2014)

Sice divine divinity went beta from alpha started to play it along with might and magic X,and lil bit of Diablo 3


----------



## BlackTitan666 (Apr 5, 2014)

Not in any order.

Tetrobot and Co.
Unmechanical
Deponia
Fly'N
Chaos on Deponia
Cargo Commander
Really Big Sky
Magicka
Spectraball
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War – Soulstorm
Dawn of War II
Dawn of War II Chaos Rising
Dawn of War II: Retribution
Command and Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight
Torchlight II
E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy
FORCED
Teslagrad
InFlux
Dead Sky
Sparkle 2 Evo
Kentucky Route Zero
Broken Age
The Swapper
Retrovirus
Zack Zero
Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs


----------



## broken pixel (Apr 5, 2014)

BF4
IL2 BoS Alpha
Star Citizen Alpha
Rust
IL2 CLoD


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2014)

BF4
DayZ (standalone)
Freelancer w/ Crossfire 1.9 mod
Diablo 3
L4D2

That's it!

Thinking about pre-ordering WatchDogs, it just went up on Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/243470/
I'm not too concerned about the graphics, though the screenshots on the Steam page look pretty good (using super sampling AA no less), but since there's no GTA V, this will do.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 5, 2014)

Laptop 
 P.O.E., D3, WoT, Neverwinter, Battlefield 2 Complete collection, Battlefield 3, Battlefield Bad Company2, Dragon Age 2, Left 4 dead 2, STWOR, Witcher 2, DDO, WoW, Battlefield 2142 Deluxe Ed, WSoP, & ESO Beta.

will edit for desktop later


----------



## DoT_0_Faiz (Apr 14, 2014)

Left 4 Dead, 2 Orcs Must Die,! Orcs Must Die! 2, Alan Wake, League of Legends, Guardians of Middle-earth, Don't Starve, Metro 2033, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Diablo III, Sanctum 2, Shift 2 Unleashed


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 14, 2014)

Aliens vs. Predator
Assassin's Creed III
Assassin's Creed Black Flag
Batman Arkham Origins
Batman Arkham Asylum
Batman Arkham city (and DLc's)
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Battlefield 3 (And DLC's)
Battlefield 4 (And DLC's)
Bioshock
Bioshock Infinite (and DLC's)
COD Ghosts
Crysis 2 ME
Deadfall adventures
Dirt 2
Dirt 3
Dirt Showdown
Dishonored
Farcry 3
Farcry 3 Blood Dragon
Just Cause 2
Just Cause 2 Multiplayer
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Metro 2033
Metro Last light
Mirrors Edge
Painkiller Hell & Damnation
Payday 2
Portal
Portal 2
Rise of the Triad
Sid Meier's Civ V
The walking Dead
The Walking Dead Season 2


----------



## tttony (Apr 14, 2014)

Dirt 3
BF4
Euro Truck Simulator 2
PlantsVsZombies


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 17, 2014)

ESO
Rust
ARMA III
OFP: DR


----------



## Irony (Apr 17, 2014)

Far too many...

This is steam and origin and some loose ones

Age of empires 3
Age of empires 2
Blur
Dirt Showdown
Grid
NFS Hot pursuit
Portal
Portal 2 
Quantum conundrum
Rochard
Shatter
Battlefront 2
Tiny and big: grandpas leftovers
Vessel
Worms reloaded
Worms revolution
Worms ultimate mayhem
Alien breed
Alien breed 2
Alien breed 3
Alien vs predator
Anomoly warzone earth
Batman Arkham asylum GOTY
Batman Arkham city GOTY (and non GOTY to...idk how that happened)
Blacklight
Borderlands
Borderlands 2
Company of heroes; Opposing fronts; Tales of valor
Crysis
Crysis 2 Maximum
Crysis warhead
Crysis wars
Dishonored
Dogfight 1942
Dota 2
Morrowind
Skyrim
Fable 3
FF14
Fuel
Garrys mod
Hawken
Hitman absolution
Hitman blood money
Interstellar marines
Just cause 2
LA noire
Metro 2033
Metro Last light
Mirrors edge
Red faction armageddon
Red faction guerilla
Saints row 2
Saints row 3
Sniper elite v2
Space pirates and zombies
Spec ops the line
Team fortress 2
Tomb raider
Torchlight 
Total war shogun 2
Warframe
Witcher 2 assassins of kings enhanced
xcom enemy unknown and all the dlc
X beyond the frontier
X tension
X2 the threat
X3 albion prelude
X3 reunion
X3 terran conflict
BF3 
Mass effect
Mass effect 2
Mass effect 3
Assassins creed 2
Assassins creed brotherhood
Assassins creed revelations 
Assassins creed 3
Dead space
Age of mythology 


I think that's about everything installed currently. Over 600gb


----------



## punisher186 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 19, 2014)

bf3
bf4
borderlands 2
batman arkham origens
as 4
sleeping dogs
remember me
santa's rampage
goat simulator

thank god 250gb+ 120gb ssd


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Apr 19, 2014)

Battlefield 3 and 4
Left 4 Dead 2
Assassins Creed 4


----------

